# woods port saw video thread



## crabby cooter (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## foeke (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, looks like you guys are in the woodchip industry.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Sepia (Apr 6, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



It's too bad all you builders are 1000 miles away in another country. That Dolmar really hauls - awesome!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 7, 2017)

redbull660 said:


>



I don't think anybody but us is going to post a video.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 7, 2017)

Mild woods ported P-62 running square chisel full comp 1/2" pitch chain.


----------



## super3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 7, 2017)

chain is worth more the saw. lol


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 7, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> chain is worth more the saw. lol


That chain is destined to be a race chain for a 101b.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 7, 2017)

ms201t


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 11, 2017)

red oak - up down up


----------



## drf255 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 11, 2017)

drf255 said:


>




Lol, that's a solid vid doc.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 11, 2017)

Best I could do vs. These guys. 

I made one with my wife's meatloaf and it dang near ripped every cutter off the chain.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Apr 11, 2017)

some of my greatest hits


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 11, 2017)

7910 I ported today.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 12, 2017)

blsnelling said:


>



The 7910 stock?


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 12, 2017)

All these are on their first cuts after build.

024


MS360


MS361


045 super


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 12, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The 7910 stock?





jmssaws said:


> 7910 I ported today.




The 7910 stock?


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 12, 2017)

Same chain


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 12, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The 7910 stock?


Yeh but should be a runner ported.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

Muffler modded, new 33rs chain.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 12, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Muffler modded, new 33rs chain.



I need you to start modding my mufflers


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

2153 Muffler modded with 2150 filter, carb, intake.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 12, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> 2153 Muffler modded with 2150 filter, carb, intake.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>




Booked up for February or March? I gotta 064 for u to make faster than my 365.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 12, 2017)

SquareFile said:


>




who built that saw?


----------



## Edwad (Apr 12, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> who built that saw?


Jason Stratton


----------



## Edwad (Apr 12, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Jason Stratton


From jmssaws


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

First saw is not ported. File is mightier than the port. Well, at least two thru four. Two thru four had off the roll chain. First stock saw chain was filed. Black and white? To hide fancy stickers. Music? Cuz its bad ass. Lol.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> who built that saw?



I didn't, nor did brad. Wonder if it came back with the same parts as it arrived?


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2017)

drf255 said:


>



I'm sorry but that is the best one out all y'alls. Did you put some butter in the oil tank? And that comment heard in the background is exactly what my daughter says when I watch these videos. Keep them coming!


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

Edwad said:


> From jmssaws



Doesn't he have a safe place forum to rip many off, or practice poor business ethics?


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

JTM said:


> I'm sorry but that is the best one out all y'alls. Did you put some butter in the oil tank? And that comment heard in the background is exactly what my daughter says when I watch these videos. Keep them coming!



Making that video was just a shot at Brad.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 12, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> who built that saw?


I would bet Jason has Many saws like this one out there but guys are to polite to roast his ass about it.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 12, 2017)

if they even get there saws back


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I would bet Jason has Many saws like this one out there but guys are to polite to roast his ass about it.



Newbs fall into it and chest pound. Also, they'll stick up for the guy never putting time on the saw. I'd still like to see the belt sander . Doing the bases. I've yet to see a machine tool. Hack!

Heck, the guy runs a saw like a *****!


----------



## Edwad (Apr 12, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Newbs fall into it and chest pound. Also, they'll stick up for the guy never putting time on the saw. I'd still like to see the belt sander . Doing the bases. I've yet to see a machine tool. Hack!
> 
> Heck, the guy runs a saw like a *****!


 He never leans on it. It might stop.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 12, 2017)

I've been banned twice on safe house forum cause moderation gets butthurt. They'll never find a transaction been made unpleasant from me. Habourers of crooks if you share misleading info I guess?


----------



## Edwad (Apr 12, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I didn't, nor did brad. Wonder if it came back with the same parts as it arrived?


Better he not touch it a second time. A real saw porter put it back together properly.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Booked up for February or March? I gotta 064 for u to make faster than my 365.


Ok send it down. 
I get 300 plus return shipping.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 13, 2017)

I've ported hundreds of saws and have had 2 fail and the one in question I tried for 2 months to get back because something was wrong with it and I knew it but instead it got sold to Edwad so I tried to tell him that it was broke and to send It back but he didn't. 
I have every pm where he and I talked and it was always friendly. 
For 2 months I tried to tell 2 different people something was wrong with it.

Edwad never even started it but sent it to Brad and never told him I said it was hurt so he piss revs it until it breaks then I'm supposed to not only pay for it but I have to send the money to Brad. Lol

I offered several times to 100% fix it even after all that but I still don't get a chance.

I don't know what else I can do to fix that situation.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I've been banned twice on safe house forum cause moderation gets butthurt. They'll never find a transaction been made unpleasant from me. Habourers of crooks if you share misleading info I guess?


I'm going to find out soon if you will get up on a milk crate or block of wood and talk to me like that looking me in the face 
There's people who you shouldn't make enemies out of,especially for no reason.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 13, 2017)

Say what you want. I know more than I care to about your bad business ethics, not just saw failures.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 13, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Ok send it down.
> I get 300 plus return shipping.



You advertise for free on this site that you run your hole about elsewhere?


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I've been banned twice on safe house forum cause moderation gets butthurt. They'll never find a transaction been made unpleasant from me. Habourers of crooks if you share misleading info I guess?




You've been banned simply because you are an arsehole Shawn. 

No other reason. 

Look in the mirror. See that guy?

He is an arsehole.


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Making that video was just a shot at Brad.


I actually thought that. So thank you for the affirmation. I think the video is funny as hell and poking fun at said builder just adds to it. As a matter fact if I were mulling over a port job, which I am, I would be considering Snelling (if he still performs the work) since over the years seeing his unpretentious posts on this site, watching his saw vids, and giggly school girl customer reviews, you can tell he is serious about his work - that is where my money would go, FWIW. I could say more but well, what would be the point?


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 14, 2017)

awww, alright, I'll post some of mine
294 low top built for a neighbor, 34" bar, off-roll Stihl RS chain


OK, so this one is more than a woods port.. Husky 61 with same bar/chain as previous vid, Farmertec top end


J'red 920 super built for a friend.. some old chain reasonably well sharpened


And since everyone likes to mock the old L65's, I'll show they can wake up with a little work, though this one has extensive piston and transfer port mods as well and probably wouldn't be called a woods port anymore


I have yet to make a vid of this saw in some wood, 064 with 56mm Farmertec top end, probably less than a woods port done to it.. beastly to start at 210 psi and 6 cube


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2017)

Rx7man said:


> I have yet to make a vid of this saw in some wood, 064 with 56mm Farmertec top end, probably less than a woods port done to it.. beastly to start at 210 psi and 6 cube



I suspect that's ignition rather than compression. What coil/flywheel combination is that?


----------



## svk (Apr 14, 2017)

Rx7man said:


> awww, alright, I'll post some of mine
> 294 low top built for a neighbor, 34" bar, off-roll Stihl RS chain
> 
> 
> ...



Loving that L65 spitting chips madly. Great work!


----------



## svk (Apr 14, 2017)

I've got no dog in this fight. But we've seen this story before. Can someone please answer this: Why does every single saw builder issue turn into an online lynch mob of folks who are unrelated to the original saw in question??? Why does the actual owner of the saw not just file a claim in small claims court?


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> You've been banned simply because you are an arsehole Shawn.
> 
> No other reason.
> 
> ...



I already knew that. How's your misleading forum going?


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 14, 2017)

svk said:


> I've got no dog in this fight. But we've seen this story before. Can someone please answer this: Why does every single saw builder issue turn into an online lynch mob of folks who are unrelated to the original saw in question??? Why does the actual owner of the saw not just file a claim in small claims court?


Or at least contact the builder first and try to resolve it in private first.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 14, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I already knew that. How's your misleading forum going?



Misleading? 

I think you will find that you have no idea what you are talking about........as usual. lol

In other news.........I heard you had some damn fast chains in Ohio. You should be proud of your good work.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 14, 2017)

Messy messy


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 14, 2017)

It doesn't seem to matter what the topic is, too many just want to phukkin argue and sling chit at each other. 
Then pass judgement on people based on how they respond to the direct insults.

If you guys really want to get under some skin then take a few pointers from my ol￼ lady. Lol


----------



## kkemp (Apr 14, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I already knew that. How's your misleading forum going?


I'm afraid BedfordT is misleading as many people himself as the whole other "misleading" forum.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 14, 2017)

I only know one thing for sure gentlemen. Not one of us are perfect. 

We all have faults.......we all have flaws. 

Just do your level best.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Misleading?
> 
> I think you will find that you have no idea what you are talking about........as usual. lol
> 
> In other news.........I heard you had some damn fast chains in Ohio. You should be proud of your good work.



You know I'm usually wrong, How? You believe hear say about chains at gtg? You know I made them?

Yes o-p-e is full of misleading info. You'll disagree because your in it for the money. I am not.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I only know one thing for sure gentlemen. Not one of us are perfect.
> 
> We all have faults.......we all have flaws.
> 
> Just do your level best.



True.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

Back on topic.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

Another random search.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 14, 2017)

Now that I've read repeat comments about a place being full of misleading info I'm curious to know some specifics. 
There hasn't been any holding back on calling people out up to this point so it wouldn't make sense to exclude the details.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Now that I've read repeat comments about a place being full of misleading info I'm curious to know some specifics.
> There hasn't been any holding back on calling people out up to this point so it wouldn't make sense to exclude the details.



Saw video thread is a start, and all the back rubbing. That's misleading. Cheerleaders drive saw porters ego's and inflated prices. 

Muffler mod and sharp chain FTW!


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Now that I've read repeat comments about a place being full of misleading info I'm curious to know some specifics.
> There hasn't been any holding back on calling people out up to this point so it wouldn't make sense to exclude the details.



Square filing thread is another. You probably wouldn't understand as many others. See my point?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Apr 14, 2017)

nk14zp said:


> Or at least contact the builder first and try to resolve it in private first.



After you get smoked and lied to once the thought of going through it again isn't very appealing .. so you just make sure your fellow sawing associates don't meet the same fate.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 14, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I've ported hundreds of saws and have had 2 fail and the one in question I tried for 2 months to get back because something was wrong with it and I knew it but instead it got sold to Edwad so I tried to tell him that it was broke and to send It back but he didn't.
> I have every pm where he and I talked and it was always friendly.
> For 2 months I tried to tell 2 different people something was wrong with it.
> 
> ...




One can't blame him for wanting someone else to do the work. 

Probably should have paid for all the parts that were needed imo.at the very least.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> After you get smoked and lied to once the thought of going through it again isn't very appealing .. so you just make sure your fellow sawing associates don't meet the same fate.



Its a shame people can't expose saw porters getting over paid for there service on the internet where they get the business without getting a drumin' from customers that don't use saws. Lol


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 14, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Saw video thread is a start, and all the back rubbing. That's misleading. Cheerleaders drive saw porters ego's and inflated prices.
> 
> Muffler mod and sharp chain FTW!


Oh I get it...you're being the hero because you think the rest of us are too stupid to understand what we see on our own.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Apr 14, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Its a shame people can't expose saw porters getting over paid for there service on the internet where they get the business without getting a drumin' from customers that don't use saws. Lol



Don't even get me started.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Apr 14, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Saw video thread is a start, and all the back rubbing. That's misleading. Cheerleaders drive saw porters ego's and inflated prices.
> 
> Muffler mod and sharp chain FTW!



I wish i could like this 300 times..lol.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Oh I get it...you're being the hero because you think the rest of us are too stupid to understand what we see on our own.



Not the rest, just most.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 14, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Square filing thread is another. You probably wouldn't understand as many others. See my point?


 I've never read the square filing thread so where do I jump to so I can see what you're talking about?


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 14, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Ok send it down.
> I get 300 plus return shipping.



You honest with the IRS?


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 14, 2017)

Always fun when I am un-subscribing to threads instead of subscribing to them.


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 14, 2017)

Price is market value.. no one is getting their arm twisted to send a saw in for porting, as long as the agreed upon price doesn't change just after the saw was sent off and the saw is held hostage, any price is fair... don't like it, don't get it!


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 15, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I suspect that's ignition rather than compression. What coil/flywheel combination is that?


Missed this earlier
It's whatever the saw came with stock AFAIK.. it's not easy to pull over without the ignition on either.. I installed a decomp valve since and that helps a lot, allows you to get a little speed going before it fires, then it's no problem.. I'll try and find the serial number on it if that helps with the coil/flywheel combo identification


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 15, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> You honest with the IRS?


No


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 15, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> One can't blame him for wanting someone else to do the work.
> 
> Probably should have paid for all the parts that were needed imo.at the very least.


If he was sold a saw That's not any good if I was him I'd be looking at the man who sold it to him,wasn't me.
I repeatedly told the first owner that something was wrong with it and I needed to check it out because it sounded off,I could tell it was hurt,he sold it instead and never said anything to the new owner about it,I contacted the new owner and told him and said that I needed to look at that saw because it was broke,he didnt either,for 2 months I tried to tell 2 different people something was wrong with it and nobody would listen.
Nobody was mad or had any reason to be 
I was trying to save a saw that I knew was hurt but I never got the chance. 
He sends it to Brad and never says anything about what I had been saying
Then all this happens and nobody contacts me,I watched the video on the forum and commented on what I thought happened and had no idea what saw it was. That's how I found out 
Then after all this time I've been trying to tell them it's broke I'm asked to pay Brad to fix a saw I'd been saying was going to blow up.
To say I was mad would be a understatement then I'm threatened that if I don't pay he will go on the forum and bash me.
I don't think anybody would take that very well,a video of it was posted before I was informed, after I calmed down I still offered to fix it but that still wasn't good enough. 
That saw wasn't mine,I didn't build it,I ported a cylinder for it and nothing else. 
I had no idea what all was and wasn't done.the only thing I did to it was take a cylinder off and put one on for a freind and that's it.

Brad never contacted me and asked anything about it,instead he posted a video of it.
I can't think of a man who wouldn't be mad and defensive.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 15, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Making that video was just a shot at Brad.


100% not true.

It was to get guys to laugh, that's about it.

References were made to many phrases multiple builders used in the thread it went in.

Next was gonna be a saw "throwing chips" with potatoes chips, but I had to limit just how dumb/corney I was gonna get.

It's a shame that threads deteriorate into mudslinging all the time.

Also, who is someone else to tell others what they should find entertaining. Opinions are like arseholes, everyone's got one.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 15, 2017)

drf255 said:


> 100% not true.
> 
> It was to get guys to laugh, that's about it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the makings of a great series


----------



## drf255 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks Brad. 

The intent was never to insult you or your ability. It was to make fun of all of us, including myself. 

Apologies if any offense was taken.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 15, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like the makings of a great series





drf255 said:


> Thanks Brad.
> 
> The intent was never to insult you or your ability. It was to make fun of all of us, including myself.
> 
> Apologies if any offense was taken.



This is what it looks like when people try to get along.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 15, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> This is what it looks like when people try to get along.


Pie helps.......


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 15, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> Pie helps.......



Pie? 

Pie is great Uncle Rob.......but those salty taters you made us at John's GTG were top shelf !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 15, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Pie?
> 
> Pie is great Uncle Rob.......but those salty taters you made us at John's GTG were top shelf !!!


Glad you liked them. 
. Folks freak watching them made.
Then keep eating them.
It's an upstate NY thing.
Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 15, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Thanks Brad.
> 
> The intent was never to insult you or your ability. It was to make fun of all of us, including myself.
> 
> Apologies if any offense was taken.


It's far to easy to say anything you want to anybody you want without consequence on a forum, you hear all the time someone say that guy in person is nothing like he is on the forum and that is the problem.

It would be very rare for people to act like that looking someone in the eye but on a forum you can say anything and nothing will happen,true or lie it doesn't matter,there's enough people looking for the bad that they'll join in.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 15, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Thanks Brad.
> 
> The intent was never to insult you or your ability. It was to make fun of all of us, including myself.
> 
> Apologies if any offense was taken.


I Don't see how anyone could possibly think that was a shot at brad. There have been way too many "in the crust" jokes for that to be possible. 
And who effin cares if it was? It was funny.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 15, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>




Must be nice to have some big wood for testing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 15, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> No



You replying shows what a dumbass you are. Your signature proves it even more.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ran my JMS441 today for 3 tanks and it ran great the whole time...

Always a good day when you can get out and cut wood.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice video of my 395. 36" bar.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice sounding 026!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 15, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Nice sounding 026!



It's a @drf255 saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> It's a @drf255 saw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someday I will own one of the docs saws. He builds a nice 026.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

New favorite saw. Dolmar 6100 with a cannon bar. Really a smooth saw.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 15, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> New favorite saw. Dolmar 6100 with a cannon bar. Really a smooth saw.



Nice saw there.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Nice saw there.


Thanks! I have really taken a liking to the dolmars. Smooth saws.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 15, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Thanks! I have really taken a liking to the dolmars. Smooth saws.


Did you port it yourself.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 15, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Did you port it yourself.


No. I have done a few saws but mainly older stihls as I had a few spare cylinders. I would be to worried to work on a new saw. Hope to grind on a 660 I have on my bench soon.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 16, 2017)

32" Doug Fir butt end. 
Jonsered 90, Poulan Pro 655BP, Stock MS880, McCulloch 101b, and 064/066 pipe saw.


----------



## svk (Apr 16, 2017)

Great running saws there Jim!

Happy Easter fellas.


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 16, 2017)

neighbors must love you!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 16, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Thanks! I have really taken a liking to the dolmars. Smooth saws.


The more dolmars I port the more I like them,I had a 5105 6100 7910 and a 9010 at the same time and they all are simple,easy to work on and flat run.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 16, 2017)

Rx7man said:


> neighbors must love you!


I'm a free American. If they don't like it then they can move to a retirement community.


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 16, 2017)

It wood-n't bother me at all


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm lucky to live in a neighborhood filled with all working class people who are all around my age or younger. I don't think I give them reason to complain when I'm running saws like that for less than ten total minutes for the day. And not every day. This type of saw running only happens about twice a year and most of my big bore Harley running neighbors like to watch.
The real fun is when your neighbor rev tunes a Harley literally half the day. Lol
It happened a few times before I started working on saws here. One of the loudest and longest times he spent tuning that big bastard was on a 4th of July afternoon. I think he shut her down for fireworks, but could have just ran out of gas, I don't know.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 16, 2017)

460 with a 8 pin 25" couple weeks ago. 
Wanted to cut some yesterday but didn't have time


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 16, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'm lucky to live in a neighborhood filled with all working class people who are all around my age or younger. I don't think I give them reason to complain when I'm running saws like that for less than ten total minutes for the day. And not every day. This type of saw running only happens about twice a year and most of my big bore Harley running neighbors like to watch.
> The real fun is when your neighbor rev tunes a Harley literally half the day. Lol
> It happened a few times before I started working on saws here. One of the loudest and longest times he spent tuning that big bastard was on a 4th of July afternoon. I think he shut her down for fireworks, but could have just ran out of gas, I don't know.


Great to have neighbors that are cool with what you do! Also glad to see you get some bigger wood to cut


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 16, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Great to have neighbors that are cool with what you do! Also glad to see you get some bigger wood to cut


I got a neighbor about 2.5 miles away 
The next closest is probably double that.

I've ran saws at midnight and catch myself trying to be quiet when there's no reason to be.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 16, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I got a neighbor about 2.5 miles away
> The next closest is probably double that.
> 
> I've ran saws at midnight and catch myself trying to be quiet when there's no reason to be.


It's a good way keep the fuggin poachers and thieves away.


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 17, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> It's a good way keep the fuggin poachers and thieves away.


There's a crazy man with a chainsaw over yonder!

Any engine that tuned and runs well is music to my ears.. Diesels with sloppy automatic transmissions that sound like dying ducks or civics with fart cans and automatics just make me cringe


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 17, 2017)

You've about whittled that tree down to the roots. lol sounds good


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 17, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> You've about whittled that tree down to the roots. lol sounds good


I don't have any other wood close.
Shame to cut it up with a short bar but I don't have a choice when I have to try saws everyday and after years there's nothing left to cut anywhere close.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 17, 2017)

I bet. And it takes time to ride around looking for dead or blown down trees. 
Need to mod a kart dyno for a saw


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 18, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I bet. And it takes time to ride around looking for dead or blown down trees.
> Need to mod a kart dyno for a saw


I have sent a saw to a dyno and wish I had one,make it easy to see what does and don't work.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I have sent a saw to a dyno and wish I had one,make it easy to see what does and don't work.


Yes.

I was there and your 064/6 made the most peak power of any saw there. We all got out of the way thinking the Dyno might explode.

Was a fascinating experience. Same saw by different builders.

My Masterminded 066 made less peak power but had a torque curve you could sleep on, not to say your curve wasn't good either. 

Different strokes for different folks.

Both excellent saws.

Gotta see if Malk figured out a way to calculate area under the curve, what really matters.

Brad Snelling's Husky 340 with a ported 346 top end floored us. Most of our ported 45-50cc range saws were pulling 4-4.5 hp. Brad's made an honest 5hp and Brad allowed Matty to take the saw apart and take pics. Brad even gave the numbers afterwards. That may have impressed me more than the saw itself.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 18, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I was there and your 064/6 made the most peak power of any saw there. We all got out of the way thinking the Dyno might explode.
> 
> ...


I have that piston and cylinder still that was on that 064, I gave it to a buddy who ran it falling everyday in the log woods for over a year until it beat the pto bearing out running 404.
The piston is still nice and still had 185lb of compression after a very hard year.
Saws are tougher than most think,that cylinder made 10hp and can fall 1.5-2 million feet of timber and is still ready for more.
I need to build a saw to put it on.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 18, 2017)

Was that 064/66 built for a long bar? I have a 64/66 I need to send your way early summer I'm gonna keep a 36" on. I noticed not long ago It's got the old style oiler that'll go 2 turns out.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 18, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Was that 064/66 built for a long bar? I have a 64/66 I need to send your way early summer I'm gonna keep a 36" on. I noticed not long ago It's got the old style oiler that'll go 2 turns out.


Not really, exhaust is at 98,I built it to run a 24" .
Been almost 2 years since I have ran it but at the time it seemed like a good running cylinder. 
I use to have the dyno chart but can't find it now, it does have a wide power band but can't remember the exact details.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Not really, exhaust is at 98,I built it to run a 24" .
> Been almost 2 years since I have ran it but at the time it seemed like a good running cylinder.
> I use to have the dyno chart but can't find it now, it does have a wide power band but can't remember the exact details.


That saw is the real Beatrice I've owned since new and always has ran good with any cylinder on it,it's just a good saw.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 18, 2017)

You left your firewall open it was in the 064 dyno file lol.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Damn good running 372 Jason. Is that an XT, XPW, or OE?


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 18, 2017)

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> Damn good running 372 Jason. Is that an XT, XPW, or OE?


Thanks 
It's just a plain old 372


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 18, 2017)

That Dolmar is stout I've never had one. It looks a lot like a 90cc class saw and not a 70


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 18, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> That Dolmar is stout I've never had one. It looks a lot like a 90cc class saw and not a 70


They are very strong saws. I have a 7900 and stock it really runs well. Smooth as well. I recommend getting one


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 19, 2017)

288XP first cuts after build.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Imprzed205 (Apr 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Sounds like your low side's alittle lean. You might want to check it out


----------



## Sepia (Apr 20, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> Sounds like your low side's alittle lean. You might want to check it out


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 20, 2017)

yep low side is non responsive to adjustment, needs new carb.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>




That little saw is a beast. What size B&C is it running


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>




That's a bad saw. Mattyo better hang on


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 21, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> That little saw is a beast. What size B&C is it running



16" 25rs off the roll. needs a good chain


----------



## Big Block (Apr 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>




Holy ****! Did you do the work?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 21, 2017)

I cut up most of the tree this morning. Chain was still decent


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 21, 2017)

well yes, there has bee a lot put into it


----------



## Edwad (Apr 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> well yes, there has bee a lot put into it


Fast saw there!!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



What rpm is it tuned to? Sounds like 15-16K


----------



## Big Block (Apr 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> well yes, there has bee a lot put into it



 good job man! Seriously that is a bad machine.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (Apr 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Wow! Great job!!!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 22, 2017)

You starting to like the hybrids yet ?


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 22, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> You starting to like the hybrids yet ?


I like that one.
It was the only saw I had here that was faster than that 372 and it would hunker down and grunt if it had to.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 22, 2017)

Was that a 046 top end or a 046BB. I think it was a BB you was testing on mine. Impressive saw for sure


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I like that one.
> It was the only saw I had here that was faster than that 372 and it would hunker down and grunt if it had to.


I have had 3 hybrids now,they all ran different ,some better than others.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 22, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Was that a 046 top end or a 046BB. I think it was a BB you was testing on mine. Impressive saw for sure


That's a oem cylinder I did for David Young.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 22, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have had 3 hybrids now,they all ran different ,some better than others.


I stopped building them several years ago because I didn't like the way they ran.
Freind of mine built one that runs like they should and rekindled my thinking on one.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's a few orange saws. The 288 with the new top end is now tuned with a good chain. The 576 needs backed off on the ignition timing just a tad bit. Same 32" bar and chain on all of them.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 24, 2017)

Did I miss a update? Everyone's videos plays in small view now.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 24, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have had 3 hybrids now,they all ran different ,some better than others.


 Check their blow down, they need very little, like 15 degrees.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check their blow down, they need very little, like 15 degrees.


The best running ones I have seen or ran have 20+ degrees of blow down and that don't mean there ain't strong ones with 15 degrees of blow down, it depends on how you go about it.
The best running one I did has 21 degrees and deets is the best I've seen and it's up there as well.
I think a little more bd gives a little wider powerband and is more user friendly but another guy might be doing the same thing with 15 degrees.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



This saw felt like it was in a bind and I couldn't put my finger on what it was until I got back to the shop and noticed I couldn't turn the chain, had a stupid 9pin 325 sprocket on instead of a 3/8 8pin. 
I bet it's more gooder now.
Damn thing looks just like a 375 8pin


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> that don't mean there ain't strong ones with 15 degrees of blow down, it depends on how you go about it.


You just explained in your own words exactly why your contradictory opinion was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check their blow down, they need very little, like 15 degrees.


I am not sure how they are set ,but my latest one was done extra spicy recipe ,it is a good running one.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> You just explained in your own words exactly why your contradictory opinion was completely unnecessary.


They run the best for me with 20+ 
I was trying to not ruffle feathers with the guys who like shorter blow down. 
A good running saw has a little more to it than short or long blow down. 
Blow down depends on lots of other things than just a number.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> They run the best for me with 20+
> I was trying to not ruffle feathers with the guys who like shorter blow down.
> A good running saw has a little more to it than short or long blow down.
> Blow down depends on lots of other things than just a number.


There are lots of other porters on this thread that are way better than you. You are not to well respected on here or Other sites.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

Edwad said:


> There are lots of other porters on this thread that are way better than you. You are not to well respected on here or Other sites.


You need to find a hobby or something that might brighten up your life.
Seem like a miserable guy and I think it would do you some good to move on.
Your not hurting anyone but you.
I apologize if I'm responsible for your nature but it seems like most would have put on there bug boy pants and moved on.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> You need to find a hobby or something that might brighten up your life.
> Seem like a miserable guy and I think it would do you some good to move on.
> Your not hurting anyone but you.
> I apologize if I'm responsible for your nature but it seems like most would have put on there bug boy pants and moved on.


 Thanks for your advice. You seem to know everything!


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Blow down depends on lots of other things than just a number.


If you got something to teach here, then let's hear it.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> You need to find a hobby or something that might brighten up your life.
> Seem like a miserable guy and I think it would do you some good to move on.
> Your not hurting anyone but you.
> I apologize if I'm responsible for your nature but it seems like most would have put on there bug boy pants and moved on.


You are the guy that's been moving on.... Seems like your business practices came out in the open??? Huh??


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> If you got something to teach here, then let's hear it.


Intake duration,exhaust duration and how you decrease blow down.
Everything changes everything else.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Intake duration,exhaust duration and how you decrease blow down.
> Everything changes everything else.


I thought this was about the 044/046 hybrid, not a generalized statement on blowdown.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I thought this was about the 044/046 hybrid, not a generalized statement on blowdown.


I run around 20 degrees of blow down in a 044 hybrid.
How much do you like?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 25, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> I am not sure how they are set ,but my latest one was done extra spicy recipe ,it is a good running one.


 When was it done, time period? Doesn`t matter which porter so don`t feel obligated to say who,that may cause a row.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I run around 20 degrees of blow down in a 044 hybrid.
> How much do you like?


What I like has no relevance. I'm not trying to call anyone out about their numbers. 
I just thought you might have something else to add about what other port degrees would get different blowdown numbers to work with equally impressive results.
You brought it up and it's an interesting subject many are curious about.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> When was it done, time period? Doesn`t matter which porter so don`t feel obligated to say who,that may cause a row.


I got it in sept of 2014 according to a date in my pictures ,early 046 d jug with finger transfers added ,saw idles all day long and cuts pretty quick with .404 and a 32 inch bar .I do have to use the sissy button to start it ,it will start without it ,but i do not want to strip the starter palls out .is pretty happy running tuned in the 15500 range .Randy did the work ,used some ideas from one of DC's jugs . Whatever he did worked good .


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2017)

The very best running factory 046s were from the first production year. The difference? Short duration. It makes all the difference in the world. The same thing applies to the hybrid.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The very best running factory 046s were from the first production year. The difference? Short duration. It makes all the difference in the world. The same thing applies to the hybrid.


Do you know if there are any id markings on the early ones ?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you know if there are any id markings on the early ones ?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The very best running factory 046s were from the first production year. The difference? Short duration. It makes all the difference in the world. The same thing applies to the hybrid.



Have you found this to be a rule for yourself Brad? Reason I ask is I was talking to Randy this weekend and he increased blowdown in a good running 661 he did, and it is now freakishly strong. If I remember correctly it's around 25 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 25, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Have you found this to be a rule for yourself Brad? Reason I ask is I was talking to Randy this weekend and he increased blowdown in a good running 661 he did, and it is now freakishly strong. If I remember correctly it's around 25 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive increased the blow down on every saw I do accept a 394,I like 17-18 degrees on them and 20+ on everything else.

I like 18-20 in a 661 but that depends on what the saw is used for, if it's a 24 or 28" bar saw with a higher exhaust you run out of room to raise them,for me about 98 is as high as I can get and keep less than 20 degrees of blow down,I have done them lots of ways and for me that's where they run the best,not better than anyone else's just for how I do them.
To say every saw has to have a specific blow down across the board is not true, it depends on how you port,I can assure anybody that if your saw runs good no matter what kind it is that it's not from blow down alone,there's way more to a good running saw than raising the transfers to achieve a number.

A short blow down cylinder will port better for almost everyone because the transfers don't need raised as far after machine work and roof and entry angles are easier kept.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> To say every saw has to have a specific blow down across the board is not true.


I don't recall that claim ever being made in this thread. 
Go find a raker gauge and play with it.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I don't recall that claim ever being made in this thread.
> Go find a raker gauge and play with it.


----------



## Imprzed205 (Apr 25, 2017)

A few on here is just like a women that'll hang on every word that's said. Lol 
I'd leave that *****


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 25, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> I got it in sept of 2014 according to a date in my pictures ,early 046 d jug with finger transfers added ,saw idles all day long and cuts pretty quick with .404 and a 32 inch bar .I do have to use the sissy button to start it ,it will start without it ,but i do not want to strip the starter palls out .is pretty happy running tuned in the 15500 range .Randy did the work ,used some ideas from one of DC's jugs . Whatever he did worked good .



Randy is a good ole boy, I bet it runs ape chit.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I don't recall that claim ever being made in this thread.
> Go find a raker gauge and play with it.



that's his race chain


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I don't recall that claim ever being made in this thread.
> Go find a raker gauge and play with it.



I never implied that anybody did,there's lots of ways to do it and I couldn't care less how anybody else does it.

Why would anybody care about how much blow down there using?
Look back through the hybrid build threads and see how much fighting has gone on over it.

If you have any kind of problem that you need help with please pm me and I'll give you my phone number and we can talk about it. 

Remember what it's like to talk about a problem with the actual person you have a problem with? 
I think a lot of guys have forgot or never knew.

You can say anything that you want on here about someone or something you don't know anything about and it's perfectly fine. 

Seems pretty chicken **** to me though.

I'm all ears waiting to hear about the hybrids you have built.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I never implied that anybody did,there's lots of ways to do it and I couldn't care less how anybody else does it.
> 
> Why would anybody care about how much blow down there using?
> Look back through the hybrid build threads and see how much fighting has gone on over it.
> ...



There is certainly no one way to port a saw. I've seen the same model saw with exhausts high and low, long intake durations with short blowdown, short intake durations with long blowdown, high compression, low compression. And they've been impressive in all configurations. What's fast one day in a certain circumstance loses the next. Way to many variables. Porting is a symphony, each change demands another, the artist continues to look for enhancements and other ways, some just do what others have done and let others pioneer the new ideas. It's all good. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (Apr 25, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Great video!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 25, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>




Some fast saws there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 25, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> There is certainly no one way to port a saw. I've seen the same model saw with exhausts high and low, long intake durations with short blowdown, short intake durations with long blowdown, high compression, low compression. And they've been impressive in all configurations. What's fast one day in a certain circumstance loses the next. Way to many variables. Porting is a symphony, each change demands another, the artist continues to look for enhancements and other ways, some just do what others have done and let others pioneer the new ideas. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to change and look for another way 
Keeps me interested.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I like to change and look for another way
> Keeps me interested.



Haven't you ran your manpleasers many times about this site? You still come back. Genius of mastermind to pawn your unsatisfactory business ethics here. There is a stickie to prove it.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I like to change and look for another way
> Keeps me interested.


You need a change to a different site! Maybe for the best?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Have you found this to be a rule for yourself Brad? Reason I ask is I was talking to Randy this weekend and he increased blowdown in a good running 661 he did, and it is now freakishly strong. If I remember correctly it's around 25 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm only speaking 0f 046/460 jugs.


----------



## Imprzed205 (Apr 25, 2017)

Edwad said:


> You need a change to a different site! Maybe for the best?



What's with the hostility? 
You sexually frustrated bruh? You might need to take care of that


----------



## Edwad (Apr 25, 2017)

Maybe. Lol


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 25, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Haven't you ran your manpleasers many times about this site? You still come back. Genius of mastermind to pawn your unsatisfactory business ethics here. There is a stickie to prove it.


Yeh I guess I need to change my name and get a new avatar,that makes it all better don't it?

I bet you lotion up every night and watch my videos, it's ok and when it warms up some I'll get you a few shirtless ones.


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Yeh I guess I need to change my name and get a new avatar,that makes it all better don't it?
> 
> I bet you lotion up every night and watch my videos, it's ok and when it warms up some I'll get you a few shirtless ones.



Since you haven't backed up your threats towards me, that must be your homosexual tendensy fantacy towards me. 

I don't need to watch your videos. I step over your stickered saws as I continue to the next round. Lol


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Since you haven't backed up your threats towards me, that must be your homosexual tendensy fantacy towards me.
> 
> I don't need to watch your videos. I step over your stickered saws as I continue to the next round. Lol


Your onto me.
Love is a hard thing to hide.

Every person I know that has met you all say the same thing, your nothing in person like you are on here.

Your the very definition of keyboard commando.

I'm exactly the same all the time, no need for me to pretend I'm anything.

I like to try and think about what my dad would do and I bet he's the same as everyone else's, he wouldn't disrespect anyone that he didn't know and if he did he would be face to face and unfortunately that type of man is a endangered species now days.

If you or anyone else has a problem with me try being a man and if you can't talk to me in person then at least call me where you can hear my voice and we will work it out best we can. 

Nobody's dad would be proud of any of this and I'm a dad,I have a 21 year old daughter and I pray she never reads any of this,how do you explain to someone that a person I don't know at all can say terrible things about you over a chainsaw or something even more stupid. 

I wash my hands of it


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 26, 2017)

More vids, less yakking


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 26, 2017)

Pound of tannerite my buddy left


----------



## drf255 (Apr 26, 2017)

An 046/044 hybrid "should" run better with more blowdown than a comparable 046 jug on an 046 case.

The smaller and tighter case should produce more pressure and fill the same jug volume faster, even though the total case volume is less.

It's in Bell's (?Blair's-the Dublin guy) book. They found in motorcycle engines that smaller cases made more power but needed physically lower transfers to stop them from blowing charge out of the exhaust.

That's the theory at least. What happens in the real world will violate it at times.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I never implied that anybody did,there's lots of ways to do it and I couldn't care less how anybody else does it.
> 
> Why would anybody care about how much blow down there using?
> Look back through the hybrid build threads and see how much fighting has gone on over it.
> ...


That was very enlightening.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

drf255 said:


> An 046/044 hybrid "should" run better with more blowdown than a comparable 046 jug on an 046 case.
> 
> The smaller and tighter case should produce more pressure and fill the same jug volume faster, even though the total case volume is less.
> 
> ...


I believe that this is correct for me 
A stock transfer or its not enlarged much will be fine with short blowdown but if you open things up you need more and you need less exhaust and intake duration. 
Everything affects everything else.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

drf255 said:


> An 046/044 hybrid "should" run better with more blowdown than a comparable 046 jug on an 046 case.
> 
> The smaller and tighter case should produce more pressure and fill the same jug volume faster, even though the total case volume is less.
> 
> ...


What's your thoughts on case capacity and how it affects everything else?
Does pressure trump volume?
Less overall charge under a little more pressure make more power than more charge moving slower or do they cancel each other out?
What If you ran less intake to gain crank compression and got both?
I think about it a lot and haven't made up my mind.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 26, 2017)

What felt stronger when you were testing that 460BB on the 044 and 460? Did the BB need the extra case volume of the 460? 
I want to start gathering the parts to build a nice old 044 and may go hybrid. 
This old red lever I worked on the other day got me wanting another


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> What felt stronger when you were testing that 460BB on the 044 and 460? Did the BB need the extra case volume of the 460?
> I want to start gathering the parts to build a nice old 044 and may go hybrid.
> This old red lever I worked on the other day got me wanting another



I think the problem with the big bore kit is the transfer tunnels aren't big enough. I was chatting with a guy this weekend about them wondering if think finger ports and bridge ports would help them because of the lack of room in the tunnels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> What's your thoughts on case capacity and how it affects everything else?
> Does pressure trump volume?
> Less overall charge under a little more pressure make more power than more charge moving slower or do they cancel each other out?
> What If you ran less intake to gain crank compression and got both?
> I think about it a lot and haven't made up my mind.



J I ran a 661 el moobs did on Sunday that was a freak! It had epoxy in the intake and lots of blowdown. 
I'm not sure if the 661 has a tight case or not, I haven't been in one yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 26, 2017)

Where's ole @MustangMike he likes 044 and 046's


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Where's ole @MustangMike he likes 044 and 046's



He has a hybrid CFB did for him now. He picked it up this weekend at the ny gtg. I wonder how it compares to his others? I didn't run it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

@Canadian farm boy, 
What have you found works? Yours and @Deets066 are the strongest hybrids I've run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Apr 26, 2017)

Did someone say 044 hybrid?


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Apr 26, 2017)

No real secrets to building a good running hybrid.
Intake at 79-80. Keep your exhaust and intake durations close to the same and 22*-24* of BD.
Keep your transfer tunnels as tight as you can.
Open your lower transfers up slightly.

This is what I do anyway. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

Canadian farm boy said:


> Did someone say 044 hybrid?




That saw is badass!!! Looks and power! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

Canadian farm boy said:


> No real secrets to building a good running hybrid.
> Intake at 79-80. Keep your exhaust and intake durations close to the same and 22*-24* of BD.
> Keep your transfer tunnels as tight as you can.
> Open your lower transfers up slightly.
> ...



What do you mean by keep your transfer tunnels as tight as you can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Apr 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> What do you mean by keep your transfer tunnels as tight as you can?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the space between the bridge and the back of the tunnel narrow. Don't open the uppers any more then you have to. Focus on the direction of the fresh charge more then flow volume. 
IMO opening the lowers helps to add some volume but by keeping the tunnels and upper transfer ports small and tight it maintains the fresh charge velocity.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 26, 2017)

I wonder how close my 460 and your hybrid would be with the same 25-28". Yours has more rpm, But looks close in power


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I wonder how close my 460 and your hybrid would be with the same 25-28". Yours has more rpm, But looks close in power



I ran deets066 hybrid against my 460, which is pretty strong, and his beat mine up to a 28" bar. And the weird thing to me was his saw was strongest even with the 28" bar, tuned to 15,800!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2017)

Canadian farm boy said:


> Did someone say 044 hybrid?



How is it with a reg old 7 pin ?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

Canadian farm boy said:


> Keep the space between the bridge and the back of the tunnel narrow. Don't open the uppers any more then you have to. Focus on the direction of the fresh charge more then flow volume.
> IMO opening the lowers helps to add some volume but by keeping the tunnels and upper transfer ports small and tight it maintains the fresh charge velocity.



Didn't Deets epoxy his lowers Mike? And if I remember correctly his had stock transfers???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Apr 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Didn't Deets epoxy his lowers Mike? And if I remember correctly his had stock transfers???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I believe he did. Iirc he blended the lower lip with epoxy rather then grinding it out and blending it. Other then that his transfers and stock. I think that after the chamber and base were cut his numbers landed right where he wanted. No need to change them


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2017)

For what its worth ,i had a modded cylinder on a 460 ,took the same cylinder off and put it on the 440 ,the same jug felt more hotrod like on the 440 ,spooled quicker and revved higher ,but the 460 case i could lean on a little harder without bog ,i would rather run the 440 case though ,good all around work saw .


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I ran deets066 hybrid against my 460, which is pretty strong, and his beat mine up to a 28" bar. And the weird thing to me was his saw was strongest even with the 28" bar, tuned to 15,800!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



About what rpm does yours feel strongest? I've run mine on the leaner side of the tune last couple times cut with a 25"


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Apr 26, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> How is it with a reg old 7 pin ?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2017)

Back when we did the 460 build off, the saw I built was very disappointing at first. I degreed the cylinder on my hybrid and found that it has only 14-16 degrees of blowdown. That's how that cylinder came from the factory. I put those numbers in the 460. It woke up big time. Several others did the same and got the same results. All I can tell you is my experience.

You know how guys rave about the early square combustion chamber 046 cylinders? You know why they run so well? They're the ones with the short blowdown. 

Here's my hybrid wearing a 28" bar and running Stihl 33RS chain, cutting Oak. I don't have my numbers in front of me, but I think it's only 14 of BD. It's . It makes crazy RPMs and has lots of grunt to go with it.


This is the same saw, 6 years later, in Ash.


Here it is in frozen Maple, IIRC. Start a 2:10.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> About what rpm does yours feel strongest? I've run mine on the leaner side of the tune last couple times cut with a 25"



I like to keep mine at 14.5-14.8 with a 25" bar. It likes it there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Back when we did the 460 build off, the saw I built was very disappointing at first. I degreed the cylinder on my hybrid and found that it has only 14-16 degrees of blowdown. That's how that cylinder came from the factory. I put those numbers in the 460. It woke up big time. Several others did the same and got the same results. All I can tell you is my experience.
> 
> You know how guys rave about the early square combustion chamber 046 cylinders? You know why they run so well? They're the ones with the short blowdown.
> 
> ...




Brad does yours have a lot of intake duration? 
I think it's awesome that strong saws can be made different ways!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 26, 2017)

I am not a saw porter, but I'll be bring the hybrid and 044 / 440 and 460s to the CT GTG.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Back when we did the 460 build off, the saw I built was very disappointing at first. I degreed the cylinder on my hybrid and found that it has only 14-16 degrees of blowdown. That's how that cylinder came from the factory. I put those numbers in the 460. It woke up big time. Several others did the same and got the same results. All I can tell you is my experience.
> 
> You know how guys rave about the early square combustion chamber 046 cylinders? You know why they run so well? They're the ones with the short blowdown.
> 
> ...



You're the one I wanted an opinion from. Interesting, though I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I'm missing something in how I'm reading it, I think. 

I built a 460 with a hemi chamber that will beat all the D jugs I've done. 15* Of blowdown. 

On a hybrid, I don't think I'll raise them as much. 

I postulate that is why you beat everyone with a popup in that meet. You understood what you were doing and took advantage of what the factory gave you.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 26, 2017)

drf255 said:


> I postulate that is why you beat everyone with a popup in that meet. You understood what you were doing and took advantage of what the factory gave you.


He got lucky is all, you're over thinking it. Every Dog have its day.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

drf255 said:


> You're the one I wanted an opinion from. Interesting, though I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I'm missing something in how I'm reading it, I think.
> 
> I built a 460 with a hemi chamber that will beat all the D jugs I've done. 15* Of blowdown.
> 
> ...


The best running 046/460's I've done have been round chamber cylinders. 
I ported my round chamber 460 6 or 8 years ago with a popup 064 piston and until recently I never could build one stronger,it's 100 115 80 
I can beat it now by a good bit with a oe piston and 20+ blowdown. 

The last hybrid i did I ground it to dust,everything about the transfers are giant and it's by far my best and the one I posted the videos of a couple pages back.

Lots of ways to make one run good. 
Numbers and blowdown are part of it but not the end all be all.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

I said it before,the reason a lot of guys have better results with the short blowdown cylinders is because you don't have to raise the transfers as far and the angles aren't lost.
Also in Stock form they have more compression and are timed better so they run better.
Ported I can't tell any difference.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The best running 046/460's I've done have been round chamber cylinders.
> I ported my round chamber 460 6 or 8 years ago with a popup 064 piston and until recently I never could build one stronger,it's 100 115 80
> I can beat it now by a good bit with a oe piston and 20+ blowdown.
> 
> ...



What's the blowdown on your latest hybrid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

Brad do you find short blowdown works better for you on the 460's and the hybrids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> What's the blowdown thing on your latest hybrid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it had 21 degrees 
I'm starting another one in a couple days and look forward to it.
I use to hate them for a,work saw but I'm liking them better


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I think it had 21 degrees
> I'm starting another one in a couple days and look forward to it.
> I use to hate them for a,work saw but I'm liking them better



Are you going to try one with tight transfers like deeter and mike? Or stick with the wide open design?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Are you going to try one with tight transfers like deeter and mike? Or stick with the wide open design?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I built several that way before and didn't like them but granted they didn't run like there's.
I'll try something different I'm sure


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I built several that way before and didn't like them but granted they didn't run like there's.
> I'll try something different I'm sure



It's very interesting to me how things work different for different people. It would be nice to know what all is being done differently that makes something not work for one and work fantastic for another. It's obviously more than a set of numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> It's very interesting to me how things work different for different people. It would be nice to know what all is being done differently that makes something not work for one and work fantastic for another. It's obviously more than a set of numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always used as close to stock transfers as I could because I would kill the saw when I tried to open them any but it wasn't the size it was the roof and entry angles that I was killing. 
I thought I ground to much but I didn't grind enough.

A 394 for instance, the transfers might need raised 13-15 degrees and if you raise all of it then you are going to be there a while. 
Raise all of it so you maintain the roof angle and keep it aimed hard for the intake and you can grind all you want on the lower and tunnel just as long as the mouth is the smallest part.

Doesn't matter how big you make it as long as you do that. 

Same with a exhaust port,raise it all,I use a little straight edge to keep it flat.

Flat file will knock it flat quick.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 26, 2017)

The more you grind the less intake and exhaust duration you need.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

This is that last hybrid


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like a D jug!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

MustangMike said:


> Looks like a D jug!


Nope just a 460 cylinder. 
I have a first year 046 that has one but it broke about a Inch up from the base all the way around,not sure why.
It still ran but the flywheel side bearing shelled and I found this taking it apart to fix the bearing.


----------



## Big Block (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## drf255 (Apr 27, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> He got lucky is all, you're over thinking it. Every Dog have its day.


Nah...

Once the numbers really start to make sense to you, you start to realize why some jugs call for a popup and why some don't.

A popup is not just a cheaper way to increase compression. It's a way to adjust where your upper transfers are gonna land after machine work. Sometimes a band cut and a popup are needed based on what you want and what you're starting with.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Nah...
> 
> Once the numbers really start to make sense to you, you start to realize why some jugs call for a popup and why some don't.
> 
> A popup is not just a cheaper way to increase compression. It's a way to adjust where your upper transfers are gonna land after machine work. Sometimes a band cut and a popup are needed based on what you want and what you're starting with.



It's taken me a while to get it. But I have a pretty good grasp of it now. Before I would just build to a number because someone said they were good numbers, now I understand what's going on. You've helped a lot Doc. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The more you grind the less intake and exhaust duration you need.



Any idea why this seems to be the case with how you grind?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Brad does yours have a lot of intake duration?


I don't have the numbers in front of me, but it's probably at 85 and as wide as the skirt and ring ends will allow.



drf255 said:


> You're the one I wanted an opinion from. Interesting, though I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I'm missing something in how I'm reading it, I think.
> 
> I built a 460 with a hemi chamber that will beat all the D jugs I've done. 15* Of blowdown.
> 
> ...


The best runner would likely be the hemi chamber and short blowdown. I think a lot of guys believe the d-chamber is what makes them stronger, but it's not. It's the short blowdown.



Paragon Builder said:


> Brad do you find short blowdown works better for you on the 460's and the hybrids?


Yes, both.



jmssaws said:


> The more you grind the less intake and exhaust duration you need.


Please explain. I'm not sure I'm following what you're saying.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2017)

Brad, I agree with you, I always said I like the D chamber cylinders not because of the D, but because they generally have better number to start with, making them easier to "end " well.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Any idea why this seems to be the case with how you grind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They loose some grunt and to get it back you need a lower exhaust and less intake.

Rpm doesn't have to come from more duration.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 575827
> View attachment 575828
> View attachment 575830
> View attachment 575831


I like that piston.
I've thought about the same thing with a 7900


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 575827
> View attachment 575828
> View attachment 575830
> View attachment 575831



I like that block bolted to the cylinder so you can clamp it in the vise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> They loose some grunt and to get it back you need a lower exhaust and less intake.
> 
> Rpm doesn't have to come from more duration.


I don't open the transfer tunnels at all.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I don't open the transfer tunnels at all.


And that's why what you do works for you.

Your numbers with my porting won't work,I've tried it.

I use to do that and could use more intake and exhaust duration but start opening the transfers up and it makes a screaming peaky saw and it took me a few saws to figure out that I needed to close the intake sooner to get cranking compression started sooner and I needed a lower exhaust to gain some grunt.

This 064 is 103 124 76.5
It will 4 stroke to a very high rpm


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

This is my 066 but I got a 660 cylinder on it that I ported for a guy so I can try it.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> And that's why what you do works for you.
> 
> Your numbers with my porting won't work,I've tried it.
> 
> I use to do that and could use more intake and exhaust duration but start opening the transfers up and it makes a screaming peaky saw and it took me a few saws to figure out that I needed to close the intake sooner to get cranking compression started sooner and I needed a lower exhaust to gain some grunt.


I'm not raising the exhaust. 

IMHO, it's a mistake to hog out the transfers, thereby killing transfer velocity. As a result, you end up having to close the intake early, thereby limiting the fuel charge that ends up in the CC to go BANG. At least that's how I look at it.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not raising the exhaust.
> 
> IMHO, it's a mistake to hog out the transfers, thereby killing transfer velocity. As a result, you end up having to close the intake early, thereby limiting the fuel charge that ends up in the CC to go BANG. At least that's how I look at it.


And that's perfectly fine. 
I wouldn't ever tell you it was a mistake to do it however you are,what I think is irrelevant. 
I built them like that for a very long time.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> And that's why what you do works for you.
> 
> Your numbers with my porting won't work,I've tried it.
> 
> ...






blsnelling said:


> I'm not raising the exhaust.
> 
> IMHO, it's a mistake to hog out the transfers, thereby killing transfer velocity. As a result, you end up having to close the intake early, thereby limiting the fuel charge that ends up in the CC to go BANG. At least that's how I look at it.



I've ran saws ported both ways, they are both very strong, different ways to get there, but both work.
I kind of boggles my mind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't have to use less intake but they use less fuel and don't spit back as much.

The 660 cylinder on my 066 I just posted the video of is 100 123 84 
The 064 hybrids I just did are both 82


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the last 066 cylinder I worked on, mounted on a 064.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> This is the last 066 cylinder I worked on, mounted on a 064.



Nice saw.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

The intake duration is astronomical on this 661 but they just need seem to mind. 
There a different saw though.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the 066 that dave calls scarlet I believe,it will 4 stroke to a ridiculous rpm for 90cc it's 100 123 80.5 
10pin at close to 15k


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The intake duration is astronomical on this 661 but they just need seem to mind.
> There a different saw though.




Once again different ways to the gain. I ran one Randy did with epoxy in the intake, lots of blowdown, and a very high exhaust, and it was super strong with a 10 pin....
Weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> This 064 is 103 124 76.5
> It will 4 stroke to a very high rpm




That guy don't need a 10 to load a saw.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Once again different ways to the gain. I ran one Randy did with epoxy in the intake, lots of blowdown, and a very high exhaust, and it was super strong with a 10 pin....
> Weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use quite a bit of blowdown and anywhere from 95 to 100 on the exhaust. 
I've filled the intake and it hurt it but again what works for one won't for another.
A 661 is the only one I've seen that it doesn't bother.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

The exhaust on trooney's is 95 and on dj's it's 100. Same blowdown and intake duration


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> This is the 066 that dave calls scarlet I believe,it will 4 stroke to a ridiculous rpm for 90cc it's 100 123 80.5
> 10pin at close to 15k




You recommend 10 pin setup for that saw? Or more of your misleading dribble? Or more suited for limp wristed operating?


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 27, 2017)

My God, would you give it a fricken rest already???!! We all get the point, you don't like Jason. Quit acting like a child and move along... your constant ******** on this thread when it gets back to the very interesting actual topic has more than gotten old! If you have an actual problem with Jason, settle it between you and him! If you don't actually have an issue to work out with him, **** and butt out!


----------



## Johnmn (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you! Been tempted to say something for a while now!


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd be willing to bet we aren't the only ones.


----------



## Johnmn (Apr 27, 2017)

No doubt! Can we just keep it to saws please. Plus I enjoy what @jmssaws ( Jason) brings to the table and don't want him gone from here too!


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 27, 2017)

84 DL Oregon lgx full comp and cured out live oak.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> 84 DL Oregon lgx full comp and cured out live oak.



That's a nice saw.
I miss her already. Lol


----------



## drf255 (Apr 28, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



That saw is holding rpm nicely Mr. Cooter.

What chain?


----------



## drf255 (Apr 28, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> What's your thoughts on case capacity and how it affects everything else?
> Does pressure trump volume?
> Less overall charge under a little more pressure make more power than more charge moving slower or do they cancel each other out?
> What If you ran less intake to gain crank compression and got both?
> I think about it a lot and haven't made up my mind.


My theory?

No saw is the same. All the parameters change based on what you do to any one thing. 

If I wanna build a cant saw to turn 14k in that soft little square piece of wood with a wicked chain, big-ish ports. Big enough to flow but small enough to keep some velocity when the piss revving saw finds the instant load of hitting the cant.

Worksaw? The smallest roundest ports I can get by with. Piston wear and low end grunt.

Velocity and flow are interrelated. If the tunnels and ports are too big, they will flow great. The minute you push on the saw, the saw will lose torque and die. Charge inertia needs to be maintained. 

Case volume? Why do hybrids want to rev? Any given swept volume needs to be fed and will pump a maximum amount of air. How do you flow the same amount of air with a smaller gulp? Turn the engine more. Try to overfill the case? More spitback and same pressure. There's also some charge inertia effect on the intake port. A smaller port will keep inertia and velocity enabling you to run more intake duration without losing torque. 

I try to get inside the head of the German engineers that designed the saw. They weren't dummies. 

I used to hog ports out. Now I grind a lot less but in the place I think is correct. 

I'm not a pro. Don't claim to be and don't want to be. It takes me so long to do a single saw that I'd be out of business in a week. 

My opinion and theory is worth what you just paid for it, zero. 

In so far as blowdown, I think what you are trying to say is that physically lower exhaust roofs can tolerate less blowdown because there is less combustion pressure to overcome as the piston moves downwards.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2017)

drf255 said:


> My theory?
> 
> No saw is the same. All the parameters change based on what you do to any one thing.
> 
> ...



Did you run that 036 yet that you did machine work only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Apr 28, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Did you run that 036 yet that you did machine work only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its coming to the CT GTG. It ate that OEM seal.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2017)

No porting yet on this one. It has a pop-up piston, timing advance, and a muffler mod. It already runs fantastic!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 28, 2017)

drf255 said:


> My theory?
> 
> No saw is the same. All the parameters change based on what you do to any one thing.
> 
> ...


I rarely enlarge a intake,there generally bigger than they need to be stock,I might square up the corners a little and ruff it up.
Transfers i don't widen the lower unless I have to,the only part I make bigger is under the bridge,I widen the exhaust side from the corner to the lowers to make it straight which increases the angle more towards the intake,the intake side of the upper I take far as I can to increase the angle again. That's all,nothing is hogged out but the one corner,opening issue the smallest point.

I widen the exhaust to 65% or what the skirt allows.
I also run as flat of a exhaust roof as I can get away with. 
That's all I do.
I spend a lot of time on the way the transfers dump and on the shape of the exhaust.
I'm not a number type guy,if I build my best ever 394 at 99 117 82 I won't do another one exactly the same as it because it's not the numbers making it the best,build 20 more like it with the same numbers and not beat it.

I don't see how more intake duration increases velocity,the case will only hold so much and the rest is spit out,I want to get it closed and start building case compression to feed the bigger transfers. 

I spent almost 2 years now working on the way I do most saws now just so they would be different,be pretty boring if we all done the same thing.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 28, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> No porting yet on this one. It has a pop-up piston, timing advance, and a muffler mod. It already runs fantastic!



The right Stihl MS440 cylinder with a .010 band cut (just to clean it up) and a base cut to correct squish+muff mod+timing advance can run right on the tails of a fully "ported" one without touching a port.

Sometimes we can make them worse than the factory, many times.


----------



## Imprzed205 (Apr 28, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> No porting yet on this one. It has a pop-up piston, timing advance, and a muffler mod. It already runs fantastic!



Saw runs good. Chain might need touching up or rakers adjusted though


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 28, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I rarely enlarge a intake,there generally bigger than they need to be stock,I might square up the corners a little and ruff it up.
> Transfers i don't widen the lower unless I have to,the only part I make bigger is under the bridge,I widen the exhaust side from the corner to the lowers to make it straight which increases the angle more towards the intake,the intake side of the upper I take far as I can to increase the angle again. That's all,nothing is hogged out but the one corner,opening issue the smallest point.
> 
> I widen the exhaust to 65% or what the skirt allows.
> ...



Do you think making the intake floor flatter would suck the charge in quicker? And possibly could run less intake.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 28, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Do you think making the intake floor flatter would suck the charge in quicker? And possibly could run less intake.


I think a flat intake floor makes it use gas and wear out the intake skirt.

I don't think about the intake opening 
I think about when it closes.

In my mind there isn't velocity or whatever you want to call it until the intake closes and and builds cranking compression and then dumps into the cylinder so in my mind how it gets to the crank case isn't nearly as important as what happens when the intake closes.

That's my thinking


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 28, 2017)

drf255 said:


> That saw is holding rpm nicely Mr. Cooter.
> 
> What chain?



it's just off the roll 33rs, it's been one a few saws for testing, about due to be sharpened


----------



## SquareFile (Apr 28, 2017)

Johnmn said:


> Thank you! Been tempted to say something for a while now!



Then why didn't you? Needed someone to man up there opinion before you grew a sack? Obviously.


----------



## Johnmn (Apr 28, 2017)

I try to keep my mouth shut when I'm upset about something so I don't act like a **** like you!


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Come on guys lets see some videos.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Johnmn said:


> I try to keep my mouth shut when I'm upset about something so I don't act like a **** like you!


You don't seem to have the most positive outlook tonight. Lol


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Johnmn said:


> I try to keep my mouth shut when I'm upset about something so I don't act like a **** like you!


They block out the negative. Lol


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's a AM660. It runs ok


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 28, 2017)

This live oak split late last year so wood is pretty hard. Both saws have full comp lgx chain and 8 pins.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 28, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Come on guys lets see some videos.


You got any?
Rained all day here so I got nadda


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Here's a AM660. It runs ok



Who ported this saw?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 28, 2017)

No one. It's just a huztl 660 with the ports and chamfers cleaned up so it wouldn't snag a ring. And no base gasket


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> No one. It's just a huztl 660 with the ports and chamfers cleaned up so it wouldn't snag a ring. And no base gasket


Oh cool.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Here's a AM660. It runs ok



Is this one of the saws you buy and put together?


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Carl builds a real nice 550.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

svk said:


> Carl builds a real nice 550.



Nice. Carl is a really good guy.


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes he is!


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> This live oak split late last year so wood is pretty hard. Both saws have full comp lgx chain and 8 pins.



Cool having 2 hybrids.


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Cool having 2 hybrids.


2?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Is this one of the saws you buy and put together?



It was. This one was $238 shipped I believe. I had it a couple months before I put it together. The one I get from HL
Supply will be ported


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> 2?


I watched your video and thought you had 2.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> It was. This one was $238 shipped I believe. I had it a couple months before I put it together. The one I get from HL
> Supply will be ported


That's something they can make those at such a low price I think.


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I watched your video and thought you had 2.


The first saw is a 661.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> The first saw is a 661.


Oh ok. Nice video.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Nice. Carl is a really good guy.


Carl built a real nice 7910 for a friend of mine.


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Oh ok. Nice video.


Thank u sir.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 28, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Come on guys lets see some videos.


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Carl built a real nice 7910 for a friend of mine.


It was a lot of fun watching his kids cant race each other almost continuously last weekend. Really need to get my kids into it more.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

El Moobs said:


>



Nice saw!


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

svk said:


> It was a lot of fun watching his kids cant race each other almost continuously last weekend. Really need to get my kids into it more.


I see you have a nice list of saws there for them to use!


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

El Moobs said:


>


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Nice saw!


Do you still have that saw Randy?


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I see you have a nice list of saws there for them to use!


Lol and I need to update it with the 7 saws I picked up this week.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

svk said:


> Lol and I need to update it with the 7 saws I picked up this week.


You have been busy! Lol


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> You have been busy! Lol


7 saws with bars and a few extra chains for $25 total. Definitely could have done worse.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

svk said:


> 7 saws with bars and a few extra chains for $25 total. Definitely could have done worse.


How did you manage to get such a deal?


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> How did you manage to get such a deal?


Well I drove from MN to NC and while I was down there my uncle gave me two and a fellow member gave me 4 and I bought one along the way for $25.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 28, 2017)

svk said:


> Well I drove from MN to NC and while I was down there my uncle gave me two and a fellow member gave me 4 and I bought one along the way for $25.


What a great trip for you. Are you porting any of them?


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> What a great trip for you. Are you porting any of them?


Not yet. 

The 65 and 55 are basket cases that I'll get to later this year. Then a trio of top handles, a 4218, and a little shelf queen Husky 142 that's going in my personal collection. I'm going to decat and MM that one right away.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 29, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Did you run that 036 yet that you did machine work only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the video of it eating a seal. OEM. Consensus is a defective seal. Leans out after each cut (around 1:15) and finally totally blows up at the end, racing to 8k at idle. 

It's got a new oem seal now.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 29, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Do you still have that saw Randy?



No. That was a customer's saw. 

I do have one of my own though.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 29, 2017)

How about a regular old MS660?


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 29, 2017)

044 maybe.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 29, 2017)

461


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 29, 2017)

Different Solo


----------



## GCJenks204 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm really excited about this one... I will wait a bit for it, I heard this week that @crabby cooter might want to go back in...

Hopefully he has room and takes it to CT this weekend. I would love to see more videos of it...


----------



## huskyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

svk said:


> Carl builds a real nice 550.



 That thing is angry!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 29, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Here's the video of it eating a seal. OEM. Consensus is a defective seal. Leans out after each cut (around 1:15) and finally totally blows up at the end, racing to 8k at idle.
> 
> It's got a new oem seal now.
> View attachment 576230
> ...



That seal looks like one drove out with a screwdriver.


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> How about a regular old MS660?
> 
> 
> 044 maybe.
> ...




You've got some real runners there, Randy.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You've got some real runners there, Randy.



Using your numbers in at least one of them.


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 29, 2017)

105 DL full comp lgx 8 pin


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm always testing with .404. ...wanted to see how fast I would be with 3/8ths. 9pin sprocket. Oak timbers approx 30" wide x 36" down.

I need to add a drive link to the chain. The bar was almost touching the sprocket and wasn't fully lined up with the oil port.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>




one heck of a ported saw right there!


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)

with a little more practice, I think I can beet those jms saws.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> with a little more practice, I think I can beet those jms saws.


 Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sepia (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Don't be giving Al Gore any ideas.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 30, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


>



Looks good,I didn't know you could get a big mount that long that's 3/8.
Are they still available?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2017)

You can put a 3/8 nose on any sprocket nose 3002 mount bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> I'm always testing with .404. ...wanted to see how fast I would be with 3/8ths. 9pin sprocket.


Why the 9-pin rim? Why the .404?


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 30, 2017)

9 pin faster than 8pin in my tests. Pretty sure it could run a 10pin at 36". Just gotta make a bigger chain.

i test with .404 cuz it loads the saw up really good. Easier to see if changes made are beneficial or not.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Why the 9-pin rim? Why the .404?




Haven't you seen Julian's videos before??


Every... combination... MUST... be... TRIED...


----------



## Armbru84 (Apr 30, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Looks good,I didn't know you could get a big mount that long that's 3/8.
> Are they still available?


It's a .404 bar. I haven't seen one in 3/8.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You can put a 3/8 nose on any sprocket nose 3002 mount bar.


Yes but what I meant was a roller nose that long.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 30, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> It's a .404 bar. I haven't seen one in 3/8.


That's what I thought.
Did you file it or is it a new chain?

I've converted a 50" full comp to square and it takes a while.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Apr 30, 2017)

3002 bars. And Duro is hard nose


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>




No wonder you're crabby. You got that there saw dust in your cooter.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> No wonder you're crabby. You got that there saw dust in your cooter.



I use red cedar saw dust to get rid of da stink


----------



## Imprzed205 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ha why post that vid anyway? It was on the other "off brand" site a month ago.


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> Ha why post that vid anyway? It was on the other "off brand" site a month ago.



what one?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> what one?



Did you decide if you are coming to CT yet? I'd like to learn how to port these hand saws I've got here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> what one?



That one dammit. 

Pay attention.


----------



## Edwad (Apr 30, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> That one dammit.
> 
> Pay attention.


That was good, lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)

I do believe we shall be there


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> That one dammit.
> 
> Pay attention.



can't pay, no money


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I do believe we shall be there



Julie Anne coming too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 30, 2017)

that's the plan


----------



## nosurprise87 (Apr 30, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> No wonder you're crabby. You got that there saw dust in your cooter.


Mild porting will have that thing turning about 27,000 rpm

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwad (Apr 30, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> what one?


You have started a very good thread here. I have enjoyed it very much.


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 30, 2017)

Got this one outta the "way back" folder........from five years ago.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks good mooberator!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 30, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Got this one outta the "way back" folder........from five years ago.



Dino's compared to the 661 but man do they port well.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 30, 2017)

Wonder how many board feet of good lumber gets culled doing test cuts in a year on the saw sites ?


----------



## El Moobs (Apr 30, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Wonder how many board feet of good lumber gets culled doing test cuts in a year on the saw sites ?



I normally use cut offs that a friend gives me. They would be left in the woods anyway.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 30, 2017)

I prefer using veneer logs


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 30, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> I prefer using veneer logs


The straight grain makes it more consistent.
Good idea


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 30, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I normally use cut offs that a friend gives me. They would be left in the woods anyway.


Before i ever milled ,it was all firewood to me,now every stick has a use.


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Before i ever milled ,it was all firewood to me,now every stick has a use.


I mill but not with a saw.
I'd like to saw more lumber but wood to test saws in is more important,unless it's a nice log then I still won't saw it,I'll sell it to the grade man. Lol
The band mill rarely gets used unfortunately


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 1, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I mill but not with a saw.
> I'd like to saw more lumber but wood to test saws in is more important,unless it's a nice log then I still won't saw it,I'll sell it to the grade man. Lol
> The band mill rarely gets used unfortunately



Send it to me. I'll use it! [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

Complete rebuild so it's a little bit fat at 13k


----------



## huskyboy (May 1, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Complete rebuild so it's a little bit fat at 13k



Looking strong J !


----------



## Johnmn (May 1, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Wow holding great rpm in the cut! 
I wish mine cut like that!


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2017)

My first 288XP to port.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 1, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My first 288XP to port.



How does it compare to the 395?


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> How does it compare to the 395?


It's been way too long since I ran one. It definitely has grunt.


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> How does it compare to the 395?


Both ported equally the 395 should be a good bit ahead.


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

Johnmn said:


> Wow holding great rpm in the cut!
> I wish mine cut like that!


That's my saw I've been tinkering with,it's just woods ported and has all of its oe parts.
185lb of compression also.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 1, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Both ported equally the 395 should be a good bit ahead.


What were the stock numbers on the 288?


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> What were the stock numbers on the 288?


I don't know,Brad didn't tell me. Lol


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> What were the stock numbers on the 288?


I didn't degree it until after the machine work. I took about .015" out of the squishband to clean it up. I then turned a .035" popup on the piston. That required dropping the jug about .050". Compression is now 200 PSI. After machine work, the port timing was 102/118-119/80. After porting it was 100/118/80. I raised the exhaust just a couple degrees to give it a little more blowdown. I was surprised how short it was from the factory. The transfers came up a degree or less jut from cleaning them up and working them over.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 1, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I don't know,Brad didn't tell me. Lol


Was referring to the stock b/s & hp


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Was referring to the stock b/s & hp


Not sure but a 395 is surely a good bit more.
I always liked a 281 over a 288 
Cylinders are better timed


----------



## jmssaws (May 1, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't degree it until after the machine work. I took about .015" out of the squishband to clean it up. I then turned a .035" popup on the piston. That required dropping the jug about .050". Compression is now 200 PSI. After machine work, the port timing was 102/118-119/80. After porting it was 100/118/80. I raised the exhaust just a couple degrees to give it a little more blowdown. I was surprised how short it was from the factory. The transfers came up a degree or less jut from cleaning them up and working them over.


The 064/056 I've built are a battle to get blow down. 
13 degrees stock and the exhaust at 100 stock makes it very difficult to get one to run right


----------



## jmssaws (May 2, 2017)

Bigger carb and boot helped quite a bit


----------



## jmssaws (May 2, 2017)

Same chain on all


----------



## Stihl84 (May 2, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Same chain on all



With a 24" the 7900 will hang with the best of them.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 2, 2017)

I like that 064. That dolmar is impressive though. 
And that's why I haven't seen any huskyboy 394 videos. You've got it


----------



## huskyboy (May 2, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I like that 064. That dolmar is impressive though.
> And that's why I haven't seen any huskyboy 394 videos. You've got it


 That is correct or else you would have seen 100 videos by now. I ran it at the New York gtg and the flywheel side bearing grenaded and ate piston, which was a brand new bearing. Probably flawed from the factory. Jason managed to save the jug. **** happens. Saws break like anything else. Just happy to have my old friend back


----------



## jmssaws (May 2, 2017)

The bearing is fine, a peice of the cage come out and was hard on things.


----------



## jmssaws (May 2, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I like that 064. That dolmar is impressive though.
> And that's why I haven't seen any huskyboy 394 videos. You've got it


I built that 064 for a guy who is running a 24" only so I think it will do that.


----------



## huskyboy (May 2, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The bearing is fine, a peice of the cage come out and was hard on things.


How often do you see that, factory f ups?


----------



## jmssaws (May 2, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> How often do you see that, factory f ups?


I never have. 
I'm not sure what or how it would even happen.


----------



## jmssaws (May 3, 2017)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 3, 2017)

The plastic caged bearings Stihl have used in the past had a history of failure, I have changed out many flywheel side bearings in the MS440 saws, one of them was my own 440 that had less than 20 hours on it,Stihl would not go good for it so I bought my own bearing and changed it out.


----------



## Stihl84 (May 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Little 036 is a powerhouse!


----------



## jmssaws (May 3, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Little 036 is a powerhouse!


Thanks


----------



## jmssaws (May 4, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 4, 2017)

You don't want nun of my mighty ms250 I got for free. Lol. I sold a nice red lever 026 back in the day because I hardly used it. That makes me want one again. Or a 024.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 4, 2017)

What part of GA you in Stihl84?


----------



## jmssaws (May 4, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> You don't want nun of my mighty ms250 I got for free. Lol. I sold a nice red lever 026 back in the day because I hardly used it. That makes me want one again. Or a 024.


This one is for sale.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 4, 2017)

Nice one to have for sure. If only I didn't need to order brakes and a boost controller for my car. I need to hit the lottery only problem is I don't play. Lol


----------



## Stihl84 (May 4, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> What part of GA you in Stihl84?


Bainbridge, southwest ga.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 4, 2017)

Oh yeah your way down there. I'm going through there in a couple months headed to Panama for my Sons week long baseball tournament. 
I'm near Macon


----------



## Stihl84 (May 4, 2017)

Haven't been up that way in a while. We got rain today, first time in 2 months. It's been hot and the gnats are bad. Good ol South Georgia weather lol


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 4, 2017)

Glad I'm about 30 miles from the gnat line. We got rain today from the cold front. 64° tomorrow


----------



## Stihl84 (May 4, 2017)

Lucky! Yea it's supposed to be nice all weekend.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 6, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


>



Nice belly bar. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 6, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Nice belly bar. Where'd you get it?


It belongs to a friend of mine. He says it's gonna eventually be mine and I'm keeping my fingers crossed on that. I don't know where it came from but it kinda looks like it was made in a machine shop.


----------



## jmssaws (May 8, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 9, 2017)

I figured I'd give the 361 a run with a 32" bar and a 3/8 .063 square grind skip loop. That's the only loop I got for that bar so it got a little rough when it got into the knots. It was set up for larger saws.


----------



## jmssaws (May 12, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (May 12, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 13, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 13, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (May 13, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Excellent job on this saw!!


----------



## jmssaws (May 16, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 16, 2017)

The 441 is built to run a 32" 404 bar in West coast soft woods.
White pine is all I have that's not a hard wood so that's what I'm cutting.


----------



## ferris076 (May 17, 2017)

So soft


----------



## jmssaws (May 17, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> So soft


That's what she said


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 17, 2017)

Looks like a will be a good working saw Jason ,has a good sound in the cut .


----------



## jmssaws (May 17, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks like a will be a good working saw Jason ,has a good sound in the cut .


I keep forgetting your handle isn't the same here. Lol

I'm a fan of these saws,I'll take one over a 044 or 460 everytime.


----------



## big t double (May 17, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I keep forgetting your handle isn't the same here. Lol
> 
> I'm a fan of these saws,I'll take one over a 044 or 460 everytime.


Is that the one he got from me in pieces that I sent right to you? Runs good.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 17, 2017)

big t double said:


> Is that the one he got from me in pieces that I sent right to you? Runs good.


Yes it is .


----------



## jmssaws (May 17, 2017)

big t double said:


> Is that the one he got from me in pieces that I sent right to you? Runs good.


Yep.
Are you missing a handle bar for something? 
The one you sent doesn't fit


----------



## big t double (May 17, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Yep.
> Are you missing a handle bar for something?
> The one you sent doesn't fit


Not that I know of. I took it apart and put it in the box as I went. Let me know if I need to get one to Brian or you.


----------



## jmssaws (May 17, 2017)

big t double said:


> Not that I know of. I took it apart and put it in the box as I went. Let me know if I need to get one to Brian or you.


I tried to put it on it but has no luck
I have a extra one and it fit no problem. 
Maybe it's just tweaked a little 
Either way it's fine 
I just didn't want to have a part you needed.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 17, 2017)

big t double said:


> Not that I know of. I took it apart and put it in the box as I went. Let me know if I need to get one to Brian or you.


It is getting a wrap handle when it gets home anyways, am very happy with the saw. No worries Ted.


----------



## jmssaws (May 17, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> It is getting a wrap handle when it gets home anyways, am very happy with the saw. No worries Ted.


Only reason I said anything is because I thought the wrong one got thrown in the box and it would be needed.
Now that I look at it i believe it was a lack of my brain working instead of the wrong one.
It's fine


----------



## big t double (May 17, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> It is getting a wrap handle when it gets home anyways, am very happy with the saw. No worries Ted.


Just let me know. 


jmssaws said:


> Only reason I said anything is because I thought the wrong one got thrown in the box and it would be needed.
> Now that I look at it i believe it was a lack of my brain working instead of the wrong one.
> It's fine


Good deal.


----------



## drf255 (May 18, 2017)

Here's an 026 wif a 25 in red oak, for shiz and giggles. Standard 3/8 RS. Non-skip.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 19, 2017)

Km130 w/ Timing advanced. 12" .050 yellow picco chain. Lol


----------



## jmssaws (May 19, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Here's an 026 wif a 25 in red oak, for shiz and giggles. Standard 3/8 RS. Non-skip.



That's a stout saw.


----------



## jmssaws (May 19, 2017)

Bearing went out and booger'd this cylinder up,I had to raise the exhaust higher than I've ever had one but it was junk unless I did. Doesn't act to bad


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 19, 2017)

Still looks strong. How different does it feel?


----------



## jmssaws (May 19, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Still looks strong. How different does it feel?


I haven't ran it enough to tell.


----------



## Armbru84 (May 19, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Km130 w/ Timing advanced. 12" .050 yellow picco chain. Lol



Dude that made my day.


----------



## jmssaws (May 19, 2017)

@Armbru84


----------



## huskyboy (May 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> @Armbru84



Got that magic sound and looks like it's very strong. Good job J


----------



## huskyboy (May 20, 2017)

Very first cuts in wood after new meteor piston. Mdavlee ported. Ignore the clothing I relaxed my safety standards as I was cutting on a stationary log. It clobbered a stock in 394 with same 20" bar chain 7 pin sprocket by 4 secs in that log, and it ain't broke in.


----------



## redbull660 (May 20, 2017)

tree monkeyed 661

.404 8pin semi skip square...


----------



## jmssaws (May 20, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Imprzed205 (May 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Jason Hope it didn't blow up like your other saws???


You cross me as someone that starts s**t to get a response. Or like one of the small ankle biting dogs that when when go to kick it tucks its tale and hauls ass. Lol


----------



## Edwad (May 20, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> You cross me as someone that starts s**t to get a response. Or like one of the small ankle biting dogs that when when go to kick it tucks its tale and hauls ass. Lol


Exactly. And I cant describe what you are. Lol


----------



## Edwad (May 20, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> You cross me as someone that starts s**t to get a response. Or like one of the small ankle biting dogs that when when go to kick it tucks its tale and hauls ass. Lol


You remind me of that small dog to. Little balls and a squeaky little bark. lol


----------



## Imprzed205 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (May 20, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> View attachment 580589


That's really good.lol


----------



## bikemike (May 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Bearing went out and booger'd this cylinder up,I had to raise the exhaust higher than I've ever had one but it was junk unless I did. Doesn't act to bad



Thunk it help raise the power band on it. Sounds great up at those rpm


----------



## jmssaws (May 20, 2017)

bikemike said:


> Thunk it help raise the power band on it. Sounds great up at those rpm


I'm going to sell that cylinder.
It runs good and will make a good 28-32" saw


----------



## bikemike (May 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I'm going to sell that cylinder.
> It runs good and will make a good 28-32" saw


Think it has potential for a race jug too. Loves the rpm. Is there fingers? Bet it would be wild on alky


----------



## jmssaws (May 20, 2017)

bikemike said:


> Think it has potential for a race jug too. Loves the rpm. Is there fingers? Bet it would be wild on alky


No fingers. 
I have only made a few cuts with it then took it off.
It's not a super high exhaust 
96 with 200-210lbs


----------



## Armbru84 (May 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Looks good!


----------



## bikemike (May 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> No fingers.
> I have only made a few cuts with it then took it off.
> It's not a super high exhaust
> 96 with 200-210lbs


**** grind some fingers and test it again then maybe build a pipe to fit jug and saw test and sell as a not piltz race saw kit. Hot husky and j red parts are always wanted in the northern states


----------



## jmssaws (May 20, 2017)

bikemike said:


> **** grind some fingers and test it again then maybe build a pipe to fit jug and saw test and sell as a not piltz race saw kit. Hot husky and j red parts are always wanted in the northern states


Ive spent a lot of time messing with finger ports and found absolutely nothing. 
I think if it gains from them your transfers were off.
They flow enough for most applications


----------



## bikemike (May 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Ive spent a lot of time messing with finger ports and found absolutely nothing.
> I think if it gains from them your transfers were off.
> They flow enough for most applications View attachment 580621


Nice work


----------



## jmssaws (May 20, 2017)

bikemike said:


> Nice work


I couldn't get them to do anything in a work saw,I don't know much about a pipe saw.
This is the 96 cylinder


----------



## crabby cooter (May 21, 2017)

real work saws go to work, not sit on the shelf.


----------



## crabby cooter (May 21, 2017)




----------



## drf255 (May 21, 2017)

Damn Mr. Cooter. Now I know how ya got your name.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (May 21, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Damn Mr. Cooter. Now I know how ya got your name.



I'd be crabby as heck too if those trees were on my place!! Or wait, maybe you meant his other name...

Looking good Scott!


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> real work saws go to work, not sit on the shelf.



What about sitting on the shelf while waiting to work?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 21, 2017)

I prefer mine to sit half under water in the bed of my truck. And hope their ready to work. [emoji846]


----------



## jmssaws (May 21, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I prefer mine to sit half under water in the bed of my truck. And hope their ready to work. [emoji846]


Upside down and beside the gas can without a lid.

Also when it don't start call it a peice of **** and throw it down the hillside.


----------



## Sepia (May 21, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Good steady hand by the crane operator.


----------



## huskyboy (May 21, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I prefer mine to sit half under water in the bed of my truck. And hope their ready to work. [emoji846]


I make sure the blade is sharp too. The arm is always straight too.


----------



## jmssaws (May 21, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> View attachment 580676
> 
> I make sure the blade is sharp too. The arm is always straight too.


Yikes


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2017)

Your gonna make these guys wanna sell their 044's now Jason .


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Your gonna make these guys wanna sell their 044's now Jason .


A 441 is heavier but it's also more powerful,has zero vibs and has the best airfilter setup stihl ever had.
Give me the 441 everytime.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 22, 2017)

I noticed the 044 cut just as fast as the 441 and the log got smaller as it went. I really like the way 044's sound opposed to the 441's.


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I noticed the 044 cut just as fast as the 441 and the log got smaller as it went. I really like the way 044's sound opposed to the 441's.


It's a couple seconds slower and has a 7pin 
It didn't like the 8pin but the 441's might be faster with a 7pin. 
I couldn't keep from bouncing the dogs also and that slows it down.

I'll try 7pin on all and see if it changes it


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> It's a couple seconds slower and has a 7pin
> It didn't like the 8pin but the 441's might be faster with a 7pin.
> I couldn't keep from bouncing the dogs also and that slows it down.
> 
> I'll try 7pin on all and see if it changes it


Is there anything else you want to add to my opinion of those two models and what I watched?


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Is there anything else you want to add to my opinion of those two models and what I watched?


You said that the 044 was just as fast but it's not. 
2 seconds in a 10 second cut isn't even close.
It's cool that you like a 044,most do.


----------



## huskyboy (May 22, 2017)

I timed cuts at about 12 secs for 044 and 9 secs for 441's


----------



## Stihl84 (May 22, 2017)

That's a really nice 044, I was getting 12 sec on it too and 9's and 10's for the 441's.


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> That's a really nice 044, I was getting 12 sec on it too and 9's and 10's for the 441's.


That's the saw jack chin donated and I ported then gave to my brother in law after his saws got stolen. 
It's a very nice 10mm saw.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 22, 2017)

I remember that a lot of good guys helped out. Didn't you do a mild port at the time?


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I remember that a lot of good guys helped out. Didn't you do a mild port at the time?


It's ported like any other but it's not as much compression as I normally use,I think it runs better.


----------



## jmssaws (May 22, 2017)

The 441's are both 185lb like the 044


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 23, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> You said that the 044 was just as fast but it's not.
> 2 seconds in a 10 second cut isn't even close.
> It's cool that you like a 044,most do.


I don't like an 044 like that, I just like the way they sound better than the 441. 
Several things that don't have anything to do with a saw can pick up or lose 2 seconds... including a comparison in smaller diameter wood. I'm not bashing on your build so please don't come at me like that.


----------



## jmssaws (May 23, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I don't like an 044 like that, I just like the way they sound better than the 441.
> Several things that don't have anything to do with a saw can pick up or lose 2 seconds... including a comparison in smaller diameter wood. I'm not bashing on your build so please don't come at me like that.


Didn't take it that way.


----------



## jmssaws (May 23, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 23, 2017)

What size bar is that oh64 ported for? When I get my hybrid done it's going to pull a 32 and 36 mostly.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 23, 2017)

I'm one of the ones that like the 044. I never warmed up to the 441 before they pulled it


----------



## jmssaws (May 23, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> What size bar is that oh64 ported for? When I get my hybrid done it's going to pull a 32 and 36 mostly.


Low exhaust 
It will run a 32" mostly


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 23, 2017)

First few cuts on new top end. 32" bar


----------



## Armbru84 (May 23, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> First few cuts on new top end. 32" bar



Looks good! Sounds good when the bars buried as well.


----------



## jmssaws (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Stihl84 (May 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



That little saw is nuts. Nice work


----------



## jmssaws (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 25, 2017)

Not ported, but it is some good old muscle.


----------



## srcarr52 (May 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Not ported, but it is some good old muscle.




Nice to see those old beasts still running great, the 750 was and still is an impressive saw.

BTW. That's a pretty nice Amish looking beard you got going on there. How long does it take you to brush the saw dust out of it?


----------



## jmssaws (May 25, 2017)

srcarr52 said:


> Nice to see those old beasts still running great, the 750 was and still is an impressive saw.
> 
> BTW. That's a pretty nice Amish looking beard you got going on there. How long does it take you to brush the saw dust out of it?


I have a brother in law who grows a neck beard.
Won't grow anywhere else, yes it looks exactly how you imagine it would.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 25, 2017)

That takes a special guy to pull that off


----------



## jmssaws (May 25, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> That takes a special guy to pull that off


O he's not pulling it off at all.
It's the most pitiful looking beard ever.
Lol


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (May 25, 2017)

srcarr52 said:


> BTW. That's a pretty nice Amish looking beard you got going on there. How long does it take you to brush the saw dust out of it?


My sideburns won't grow and it only takes a second when I blast myself in the face with air.


----------



## jmssaws (May 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> My sideburns won't grow.


Lamb chops denied!


----------



## jmssaws (May 29, 2017)

Play 372 first cut. 
Only at 13.5k


----------



## jmssaws (May 29, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (May 29, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (May 29, 2017)

Thought it would be fun to try some tests with some .404 chains. I had to make the semi skip RS and semi skip Sq. (taking apart RS and RSLF chains apart and putting them back together in semi skip sequence)







tree monkey 661 - 28" tsumura , 32:1 honda hp2 91eth free. 8pin .404 chains



small log and bigger log...



"Vertical" cuts

Oregon AL .404 x .063


----------



## huskyboy (May 29, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Thought it would be fun to try some tests with some .404 chains. I had to make the semi skip RS and semi skip Sq. (taking apart RS and RSLF chains apart and putting them back together in semi skip sequence)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of wood was that Julian?


----------



## redbull660 (May 29, 2017)

guess I don't know for sure. maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## huskyboy (May 29, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> guess I don't know for sure. maybe someone can chime in.


 It almost looks like elm in first video but hard to say.


----------



## svk (May 29, 2017)

Interesting that the semi skip is the fastest.


----------



## jmssaws (May 29, 2017)

Did someone say 404?


----------



## ferris076 (May 30, 2017)

50"?


----------



## jmssaws (May 30, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> 50"?


60"


----------



## jmssaws (May 30, 2017)

My cant is hard as a rock


----------



## jmssaws (May 31, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 31, 2017)

That husky is impressive and can turn some rpm's


----------



## jmssaws (May 31, 2017)

I changed the transfers a little bit and made a gain.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (May 31, 2017)

That don't even seem like the same saw. What you plan on testing that 60" on? I bet your still sharping that chain. Lol


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 1, 2017)

20" Oregon full comp square filed.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 2, 2017)

tree monkey 661 10pin 20" stihl RSLH off the roll chain. 

practicing for next gtg.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 2, 2017)

Little guy pulling full comp oregon lgx 27" bar. Iron wood log.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 2, 2017)

034 stock vs ported...


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 2, 2017)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> 034 stock vs ported...



One of my favorite saws and favorite to port.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 3, 2017)

Older video on my phone I never posted. Beatrice in live oak, 24" lgx 8 pin.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 3, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Older video on my phone I never posted. Beatrice in live oak, 24" lgx 8 pin.



Damn I miss her.
What a great saw.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 3, 2017)

He lets the rope slap her on the ass then puts her to work everyday. lol 
 let me in


----------



## Jet47 (Jun 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



I run a 2260 everyday at work. Seems like some port work might make it more productive.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 3, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I run a 2260 everyday at work. Seems like some port work might make it more productive.


It will definitely cut faster and use very little if anymore fuel than stock so productivity will increase along with the enjoyment of running it.
This 2260 is a work ported saw,it can be taken farther but for reliability in a everyday situation,I like it where it is.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 3, 2017)

Also this 2260 has a basically untouched muffler so very little noise increase


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 3, 2017)

using RSLH again...got a roll of it to try tests with. Why I've been using it lately.


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Also this 2260 has a basically untouched muffler so very little noise increase



I'm still surprised your still in business on line. Yup, I listened to the rice, crispy, popping 661 you
Did. Horrible!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 3, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> using RSLH again...got a roll of it to try tests with. Why I've been using it lately.



Does it cut faster with a belly bar?
I've never tried one


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah. Haven't really pin pointed why though. Have theories of course.


----------



## Aggie 2012 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 4, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Yeah. Haven't really pin pointed why though. Have theories of course.


I guess it's easier to turn the chain or the angle it puts the cutter or both maybe?


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 4, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I'm still surprised your still in business on line. Yup, I listened to the rice, crispy, popping 661 you
> Did. Horrible!


They are terrible but I'll get them figured out one of these days.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 4, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I'm still surprised your still in business on line. Yup, I listened to the rice, crispy, popping 661 you
> Did. Horrible!


You finally have a avatar that now suits you


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 4, 2017)

Wood is silly hard and the chain is new rs


----------



## drf255 (Jun 5, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You finally have a avatar that now suits you


Naw...

This would be more precise. He's at the bottom.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 5, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Naw...
> 
> This would be more precise. He's at the bottom.
> View attachment 583367


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Jun 5, 2017)

edit: more stihl RSLH semi skip


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 5, 2017)

redbull660 said:


>



Julian are u still running half skip?


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 5, 2017)

yes sir. got a bunch for sale.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 5, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> yes sir. got a bunch for sale.


375 or 404?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 5, 2017)

is that 3/8 ? or the ones you made up out of .404 ?


Nebber mind ,took me an hour to hit reply lol


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 6, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Yeah. Haven't really pin pointed why though. Have theories of course.


I'm thinking the curve of the belly exposes all cutters while a straight bar lets the uneven cutters bite less or nothing at all. I've measured several different brands of chain that ended up having slightly longer cutters on the flywheel side, and I'm talking about brand new off the roll or out of the package.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 6, 2017)

I should have pulled the dogs on the 7900


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm beginning to wonder how long the bar has to be to beat the 372.
I would have thought with a 24" 8pin the dolmar would be a good bit ahead. 
Wrong


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 7, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how long the bar has to be to beat the 372.
> I would have thought with a 24" 8pin the dolmar would be a good bit ahead.
> Wrong


Maybe a 36" dolmar walks all over it? I'd be real curious to see


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 7, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Maybe a 36" dolmar walks all over it? I'd be real curious to see


Possibly


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 7, 2017)

Those husky's run good if set up right ,i just don't like a couple things about the chassis . Getting the sprocket cover on and off for chain swaps is the main one , i swap them rather than sharpen on the saw . Seems like the ones i had the pin on the adjuster would get stuck in the bar a lot .


----------



## hseII (Jun 7, 2017)

drf255 said:


>




BaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 7, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Those husky's run good if set up right ,i just don't like a couple things about the chassis . Getting the sprocket cover on and off for chain swaps is the main one , i swap them rather than sharpen on the saw . Seems like the ones i had the pin on the adjuster would get stuck in the bar a lot .


This one is a play saw only.
Big carb,boot everything is lightened and a gigantic hole in the muffler. 
It is a good running saw but not a work saw.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 7, 2017)

hseII said:


> BaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!!



I thought you was about to shoot it. Lol
You need a little cherry coke with that 

Little .40cal


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 7, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Holy chit I want one!


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 7, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Naw...
> 
> This would be more precise. He's at the bottom.
> View attachment 583367



Don't be butthurt because your saws don't perform at the level of mine. Don't be butthurt because I wouldn't share with you on the multiple PM's you've reached out to me. Haha!

Fanboys! 3......2..….1......go!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jun 7, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Don't be butthurt because your saws don't perform at the level of mine. Don't be butthurt because I wouldn't share with you on the multiple PM's you've reached out to me. Haha!
> 
> Fanboys! 3......2..….1......go!


You sure talk out of your ass. Building a race saw is different than a worksaw. You should know that.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 7, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Don't be butthurt because your saws don't perform at the level of mine. Don't be butthurt because I wouldn't share with you on the multiple PM's you've reached out to me. Haha!
> 
> Fanboys! 3......2..….1......go!



Not a fan boy, but the Doc is my friend. Pretty sure he has never built a saw for racing... yet. His saws perform great as intended, work saws. 
I believe you mentioned your 357 is only muffler modded and 346 is only woods ported, so your saws performance must be chain and operator. If you don't want to share further, that's your prerogative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Not a fan boy, but the Doc is my friend. Pretty sure he has never built a saw for racing... yet. His saws perform great as intended, work saws.
> I believe you mentioned your 357 is only muffler modded and 346 is only woods ported, so your saws performance must be chain and operator. If you don't want to share further, that's your prerogative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the only thing that is keeping the 372 from being a work saw is no choke and the muffler. 
It's very much a work saw cylinder 
Exhaust is 102 with pretty much stock transfers.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Actually the only thing that is keeping the 372 from being a work saw is no choke and the muffler.
> It's very much a work saw cylinder
> Exhaust is 102 with pretty much stock transfers.



I'd use it like that as a work saw. So you need to prime it once... no big deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Jun 8, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Don't be butthurt because your saws don't perform at the level of mine. Don't be butthurt because I wouldn't share with you on the multiple PM's you've reached out to me. Haha!
> 
> Fanboys! 3......2..….1......go!


Lol, like i give two Chits.

You're a legend in your own mind.

And, no defense needed. If you really think I care that much about a piece of garden equipment that can cut through a piece of wood 1/2 second faster than something I had fun building, you need to find a life.

Yes, I've reached out to many here, as they have to me. I've done alot of charity work, had alot of fun and made some friends.

You sir, are a disturbed and unhappy human being.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 8, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Lol, like i give two Chits.
> 
> You're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> ...



You helped out on a few questions on my 460 cylinder last year. Not sure if I said thanks. Thank you


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## SquareFile (Jun 8, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I believe you mentioned your 357 is only muffler modded and 346 is only woods ported, so your saws performance must be chain and operator. If you don't want to share further, that's your prerogative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Appears your friend has loose lips. I told him that in a pm. Looks like you figured it out but your friend has blinders on.


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 8, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Lol, like i give two Chits.
> 
> You're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> ...



No need for excuses to me. Your saws are bad mofo's. I read it on the interwebs and stuff.


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 8, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You sure talk out of your ass. Building a race saw is different than a worksaw. You should know that.



I made this video just for people that don't have a clue what they are talking about. Just like you.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 8, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I made this video just for people that don't have a clue what they are talking about. Just like you.



Thanks man. I'm glad I inspired you to make a video.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's the same stuff but with a 372 cylinder.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I made this video just for people that don't have a clue what they are talking about. Just like you.




You make that look easy. It's not. You transition very smoothly.
What saw was that? I couldn't make it out in my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Jun 8, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You make that look easy. It's not. You transition very smoothly.
> What saw was that? I couldn't make it out in my phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like his 2153


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 9, 2017)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


>



I had a red and black saw like that, those are cool .
Did you pick that up at McDonalds .
Looks good Gunner.


----------



## drf255 (Jun 9, 2017)

I can't get these little suckers to oil the big bars enough.

Chain pretty much bound at the end. 

026, 36" bar.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## awol (Jun 9, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Those are nice saws. I'm curious to see how much it gains after you port it.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 9, 2017)

awol said:


> Those are nice saws. I'm curious to see how much it gains after you port it.


How are you doing Alan? 

Do they look stock?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a ms440 with a massive base leak


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 10, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Here's a ms440 with a massive base leak


You gonna make a hybrid out of it?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 10, 2017)

It's not mine. It did gouged the plating off the cylinder so it's trashed. He didn't want to spend the $ to go with new oem, So I got a nwp big bore kit from Dave for cheap. New oem pin bearing and seals should do it. 
The cylinder came in yesterday and looks good. I'm waiting on the pto side seal.


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 10, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You make that look easy. It's not. You transition very smoothly.
> What saw was that? I couldn't make it out in my phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. Its easy in the back yard. Have a opponent beside you, hearing his motor out of the corner of your ear it become much harder to stay focused.

PMP is correct, 2153.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 10, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Thanks. Its easy in the back yard. Have a opponent beside you, hearing his motor out of the corner of your ear it become much harder to stay focused.
> 
> PMP is correct, 2153.




Damn that's fast!
I need me some practice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 10, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Thanks. Its easy in the back yard. Have a opponent beside you, hearing his motor out of the corner of your ear it become much harder to stay focused.
> 
> PMP is correct, 2153.



Is that a woods port.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 10, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Is that a woods port.



No matter what that is... it's one amazing chain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> No matter what that is... it's one amazing chain!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know your right, he's not a bad operator either.
I've watched videos of him as well as him in person and tried to get a few free lessons, always learning .


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 10, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> It's not mine. It did gouged the plating off the cylinder so it's trashed. He didn't want to spend the $ to go with new oem, So I got a nwp big bore kit from Dave for cheap. New oem pin bearing and seals should do it.
> The cylinder came in yesterday and looks good. I'm waiting on the pto side seal.


That's a shame, but it should be better than it was before. You gonna make a video of it?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## drf255 (Jun 11, 2017)

Same saw. Diff wood. It's 92* here. Was close to 17 before turned down in 2nd vid.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 12, 2017)

Someone sent me a pm asking about removing the small fly side seal. I've used all kinds of ways over the years. Here's short vid using the seal tool


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 12, 2017)

Almost every saw I've got in the shop that the owner has changed seals in has a airleak on the flywheel side seal from being drove in crooked. 
I've seen it literally a dozen times.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 12, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Someone sent me a pm asking about removing the small fly side seal. I've used all kinds of ways over the years. Here's short vid using the seal tool



How much does that specialty tool cost?
I use a couple dollar screwdriver. Lol


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 12, 2017)

That's my other way also. I can check on exact price. I think 120-140


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 12, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> That's my other way also. I can check on exact price. I think 120-140


I was just curious,no need to ceck.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 12, 2017)

Close to 200. Ouch


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 12, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Is that a woods port.



No, its a gas race saw.

Here's a 346 of mine that gets acussed of being a cant saw by internet wonders. Its not. Don't piss rev like a mofo but easily out cuts a mofo with little effort. Andrew and Jason are good people. Good job Andrew!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 12, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> No, its a gas race saw.
> 
> Here's a 346 of mine that gets acussed of being a cant saw by internet wonders. Its not. Don't piss rev like a mofo but easily out cuts a mofo with little effort. Andrew and Jason are good people. Good job Andrew!




I've got a hunch that if you put one of your amazing chains on a mofo, it wouldn't be half bad. Of course everyone knows the 346 is a much better platform for a race saw than an 026/260...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd put you on ignore Squarefile/Shawn, but I find your mental pathology fascinating. Maybe your mother never loved you, or maybe you ate too many paint chips as a child. I'm getting a handle on it as you continue to self deprecate. I postulate it's Napoleonic in origin. 

You are number one in one thing for sure, making enemies online. 

Dan, thanks for pointing that out, but it's not really important to me that my saws are the fastest. I'm more about balance in a saw. Plus, if I hit the ground or a rock while cutting, only 10 minutes of work is down the drain, not many hours. Ever see me race at one of our GTG's Dan? You haven't, cause it's not my thing.

My saws have rounder ports that aren't taken to the limit. I wanna build the saw you grab first when you need one, not necessarily the fastest.

Not sure SF ports his own saws, but that don't matter. They do run well. And as I stated many times, a 346 is a tough platform to beat. It's just faster by design. I'd rather have an 026 in the woods with me though, anyday.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 13, 2017)

The 346 seems to be a fast saw ,but has anyone figured out how to make them ride in the pickup bed without rolling over on the rh side of the saw yet ?


----------



## svk (Jun 13, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> The 346 seems to be a fast saw ,but has anyone figured out how to make them ride in the pickup bed without rolling over on the rh side of the saw yet ?


Someone fabbed a kickstand off the chain catcher. It's in the archives here somewhere.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 13, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> The 346 seems to be a fast saw ,but has anyone figured out how to make them ride in the pickup bed without rolling over on the rh side of the saw yet ?



Yup, I put a roller guide/kick stand on mine, works great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 13, 2017)

My husky 14 inch concrete/ disaster saw does the same thing ,i think the sideways balance is off on the brand in general ,the wrap saws like 372 xpw seem to ride ok though .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> No, its a gas race saw.
> 
> Here's a 346 of mine that gets acussed of being a cant saw by internet wonders. Its not. Don't piss rev like a mofo but easily out cuts a mofo with little effort. Andrew and Jason are good people. Good job Andrew!



That little saw sounds pretty happy .


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 13, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> My husky 14 inch concrete/ disaster saw does the same thing ,i think the sideways balance is off on the brand in general ,the wrap saws like 372 xpw seem to ride ok though .


A 372 without the outside dog won't sit on flat ground.


----------



## JT78 (Jun 13, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I thought you was about to shoot it. Lol
> You need a little cherry coke with that
> 
> Little .40cal



I've heard that the Kahr's jam never knew anybody who had one is it true? sorry it's a little off topic


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 13, 2017)

I've shot maybe 1200 rounds through it without a jam so I trust this one. Several things can cause a jam with the small guns. One is it's more acceptable to limp wristing. There was something with the slide lock on some models that needed to be watched. I polish all my feed ramps on all my autos. It helped on a lcp that had trouble cycling critical defense. Winchester ranger T's is normally what I have.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jun 15, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> No, its a gas race saw.
> 
> Here's a 346 of mine that gets acussed of being a cant saw by internet wonders. Its not. Don't piss rev like a mofo but easily out cuts a mofo with little effort. Andrew and Jason are good people. Good job Andrew!



That saw is a freak. I finally peaked under the hood and it is in fact not 2 piece. Hard to believe really.
I often wonder what the hang up is on highest RPM out of the wood. If I can out cut a saw (same cc & b/c)that turns 17k out of the wood with a saw that turns 14k, what did you win?
And for the record, I'll never post saw video's of rotten, falling apart wood. This is the same log as my cant.
These are work saws. Square chain cuttin' square cookies 



EC346 is just a kunt hair behind my DD357, same b/c.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


>


That would be mine. I crafted it from a 357 dawg, IIRC.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 15, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> That would be mine. I crafted it from a 357 dawg, IIRC.



Looks good. Found it on google images


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 15, 2017)

blsnelling said:


>



I like yours better Brad, the stock dogs on the 346 are too small really. Putting the 357 ones looks like a good set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2017)

Mike Gott said:


> I like yours better Brad, the stock dogs on the 346 are too small really. Putting the 357 ones looks like a good set up


It's not a direct fit. I forget the details, but a bit of grinding was involved.


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 15, 2017)

MGoBlue said:


> That saw is a freak. I finally peaked under the hood and it is in fact not 2 piece. Hard to believe really.
> I often wonder what the hang up is on highest RPM out of the wood. If I can out cut a saw (same cc & b/c)that turns 17k out of the wood with a saw that turns 14k, what did you win?
> And for the record, I'll never post saw video's of rotten, falling apart wood. This is the same log as my cant.
> These are work saws. Square chain cuttin' square cookies
> ...




Wa wut? You should hang out on the groupie site and hang onto every word and video posted. Docs are so good they'll give a diagnosis threw a keyboard. 

Piss rev, punky wood mafia!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## drf255 (Jun 16, 2017)

MGoBlue said:


> That saw is a freak. I finally peaked under the hood and it is in fact not 2 piece. Hard to believe really.
> I often wonder what the hang up is on highest RPM out of the wood. If I can out cut a saw (same cc & b/c)that turns 17k out of the wood with a saw that turns 14k, what did you win?
> And for the record, I'll never post saw video's of rotten, falling apart wood. This is the same log as my cant.
> These are work saws. Square chain cuttin' square cookies
> ...



EC saws never fail to impress. Very nice.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jun 16, 2017)

drf255 said:


> Very nice.


I was impressed with the one saw of yours I got to run, and I don't say that about many creamsicles.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks J. Them closed port 48mm's run good. Still fat at 14k or so. Playing in some knotty pine. 20" 8 pin semi chisel


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 16, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Thanks J. Them closed port 48mm's run good. Still fat at 14k or so. Playing in some knotty pine. 20" 8 pin semi chisel



Your very welcome.


----------



## tru (Jun 16, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Wa wut? You should hang out on the groupie site and hang onto every word and video posted. Docs are so good they'll give a diagnosis threw a keyboard.
> 
> Piss rev, punky wood mafia!


 square file builds some of the strongest saws ever seen by man. Not sure how he can even walk to a cant, carrying those massive balls


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 17, 2017)

tru said:


> square file builds some of the strongest saws ever seen by man. Not sure how he can even walk to a cant, carrying those massive balls


He's just really small,midget like if you will and that's what makes them look massive.
Just speculating.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 17, 2017)

I was running saws a hour ago and used up all my luck I'm afraid, bout 3" from my boot was this little feller.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 17, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Also this 2260 has a basically untouched muffler so very little noise increase


 the more noise the more power and the less torque?
Isn't that the rule of thumb?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 17, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> the more noise the more power and the less torque?
> Isn't that the rule of thumb?


I try not to make a work saw super loud

Muffler outlet depends on how it's ported and the type of saw.
The only one I port that runs better the more you open it up is a 661.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 17, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> No, its a gas race saw.
> 
> Here's a 346 of mine that gets acussed of being a cant saw by internet wonders. Its not.



Ok, I was thinking it was a little fast for the woods port thread.
I know others have posted in this thread saws that are built as race saws, and no one seems to have a problem with it .

So if that ones not a cant saw does that make it a can saw lol.
I do like those little huskys.



Trx250r180 said:


> The 346 seems to be a fast saw ,but has anyone figured out how to make them ride in the pickup bed without rolling over on the rh side of the saw yet ?


Just throw the thing in the bed who cares if that's where they ride, especially if it's got the grey cover, they look like they been used and abused after a couple hrs anyway .
Mine ride in the back of the suburban on an oily towel as they leak like little baby Chevy v-8's , I put a little more on the clutch side and they ride great.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 17, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I was running saws a hour ago and used up all my luck I'm afraid, bout 3" from my boot was this little feller.View attachment 585453


I would have woods ported that dang thing .
Glad you walked out of there alright.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 17, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> I would have woods ported that dang thing .
> Glad you walked out of there alright.


Ive always got huge gains porting these.
If it wasn't stuffed with a rabbit or squirrel I'd be in the hospital right now. 
I spent several minutes basically standing on it.
I can't believe it didn't bite me. 
I kill lots of them every year but always on my gravel road, that's the first one I've walked up on in the woods,he didn't make it.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 17, 2017)

That's my type of woods porting right there lol.
If you look at your first picture of it just above where the swelling is from whatever it ate, right next to the log and under a leaf it looks as though there is a black squirrel kinda hanging out there not moving. Is it just me, or does it look like that to anyone else.
We have a small rattler here in Michigan, but you don't find them without looking hard for them. I know where I could find some if I wanted, but I'm pretty sure it's against the law to woods pot them here.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 17, 2017)

I kill 12 to 15 every year for the last 20+ years.
This one is a small one,in September I'll kill some truly giant ones.

They cross like deer in the same spot.
I'm sure I've killed over 100 and I bet 90 of them were in a 100' stretch of road.

Another thing is everyone of the 90 were all heading the same direction, never going the other way.

Where rattlesnakes are like here there is no other snakes other than black or king snakes.
27 years where I'm at I've seen 2 copperheads. 
Only rattlesnakes here


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 17, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> I would have woods ported that dang thing .
> Glad you walked out of there alright.


  LMAO
That's hilarious...
He's probably out there now, choking it and filing the fangs and dropping the "back rakers"?
He's probably bored...he definitely has the saw thing down.
Well my good buddy, I do think you are certifiable.
Maybe it takes one to know one?
What's up Brett, you been enjoying the show? I like the pretty orange work saws
I'm not much for watching them cut the logs but I like a high tune saw with instant response. A few more temper tantrums and spinning the saw around by the pull cord and letting it launch would do wonders for the spectator end of things.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 17, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I kill 12 to 15 every year for the last 20+ years.
> This one is a small one,in September I'll kill some truly giant ones.
> 
> They cross like deer in the same spot.
> ...


I woods ported a couple chipmunks today and yesterday, they looked real threatening and I can't have these wild animals around when my kids are out playing.
Pretty sure these guys are highly poisonous as well, but he got away from me today, guessing he wasn't woods ported, but race ported.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 17, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Ive always got huge gains porting these.
> If it wasn't stuffed with a rabbit or squirrel I'd be in the hospital right now.
> I spent several minutes basically standing on it.
> I can't believe it didn't bite me.
> I kill lots of them every year but always on my gravel road, that's the first one I've walked up on in the woods,he didn't make it. View attachment 585568


did you backbar him?
Best way to kill him from the tail is a whip of the wrist, it pops their head off every time. We have rattle snakes in BC and Washington's Okanogan region. Thats wine/fruit country.
Some great Snake & Mongoose cage fights on YouTube


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> LMAO
> That's hilarious...
> He's probably out there now, choking it and filing the fangs and dropping the "back rakers"?
> He's probably bored...he definitely has the saw thing down.
> ...


What up Jamie.
Certifiable lol, your the one from wine/fruit country.
You know I like me some orange saws. I been getting some red and black as well as blue ones also.
I'm not sure where we could find a video of guys throwing down their saws and having a temper tantrum .
Hope you have a great weekend buddy be careful.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 17, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> I had to make the semi skip RS and semi skip Sq. (taking apart RS and RSLF chains apart and putting them back together in semi skip sequence)


And that's why we love ya...lol


Back on page 28)
Firstly Julian:
I have being scratching my head and wondering what on earrh is going on with the Oregon 404 full sq ?
It was 20 seconds slower you have it at on the end grain cut. Is that right?
Are they pre gounds? Wide cerf?
What's going on? The tighter the intervals the faster it should be even on a saw much smaller than yours. There is not a lot of bite coming down evenly with the grain and it only probuces dust.
So low resistance = more teeth = more dust = faster cut?

Im I missing something here?
Thnx


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> I'm I missing something here?


Yes, right after member: 118583 you have a . and you should have "] so your missing how to quote .
I sure hope you put those chains back together right .


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 18, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Yes, right after member: 118583 you have a . and you should have "] so your missing how to quote .
> I sure hope you put those chains back together right .


 that was just a deterrent so people won't quote me and call me out on my BS but you wreck everything.
And quite looking at my member
 thnx


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> that was just a deterrent so people won't quote me and call me out on my BS but you wreck everything.
> And quite looking at my member
> thnx


Haven't we been calling you out on that for a few yrs now, you husky chucker .


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 18, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> What up Jamie.
> Certifiable lol, your the one from wine/fruit country.


Haha
A walked into that one didn't I.
Yeah they 'wine in Washington and fruit in Vancouver. Did I mention I'm from the island?..haha
So a gay couple in Vancouver are down on the beach and one says to the other..."what kind of boat is that" ..and his boyfriend reply.....Why that's a Ferry boat.
...and he retorts back...."A FERRY BOAT!..
I NEW WE WERE STRONG ..BUT I DIDN'T REALIZE WE HAD OUR OUN NAVY


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Yeah they 'wine in Washington and fruit in Vancouver. Did I mention I'm from the island?..haha
> So a gay couple in Vancouver are down on the beach and one says to the other..."what kind of boat is that" ..and his boyfriend reply.....Why that's a Ferry boat.
> ...and he retorts back...."A FERRY BOAT!..
> I NEW WE WERE STRONG ..BUT I DIDN'T REALIZE WE HAD OUR OUN NAVY


Oh, my bad.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Ive always got huge gains porting these.
> If it wasn't stuffed with a rabbit or squirrel I'd be in the hospital right now.
> I spent several minutes basically standing on it.
> I can't believe it didn't bite me.
> I kill lots of them every year but always on my gravel road, that's the first one I've walked up on in the woods,he didn't make it. View attachment 585568


God surely was with you that day. Do you have anti venom ?


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> God surely was with you that day. Do you have anti venom ?


You mean a foredom and some epoxy .


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I was running saws a hour ago and used up all my luck I'm afraid, bout 3" from my boot was this little feller.View attachment 585453



Oof! There are rattlesnakes here but I'm yet to see one. I've killed a ton of copperheads, including one in my store.

Were you running a 046?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 18, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> Oof! There are rattlesnakes here but I'm yet to see one. I've killed a ton of copperheads, including one in my store.
> 
> Were you running a 046?


I was running a 394xp.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 18, 2017)

svk said:


> Interesting that the semi skip is the fastest.


 Why what were you thinking and why?..in terms of the cross cuts.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



What a powerhouse!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Why what were you thinking and why?..in terms of the cross cuts.


Different saws will have different results,different types of wood will have different results.
If you can get the chips to clear full comp should be the fastest in hardwood but might be the slowest in soft wood.
I test stuff constantly and the only thing I ever really find is that there is no set rule for anything,what works one time might not the next,so many variables.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Different saws will have different results,different types of wood will have different results.
> If you can get the chips to clear full comp should be the fastest in hardwood but might be the slowest in soft wood.
> I test stuff constantly and the only thing I ever really find is that there is no set rule for anything,what works one time might not the next,so many variables.


"OK thank you"....said the 29 yrs pro vet...lol.

Yes that's all superficial talk due to all the variables. You have to have a context to 'speak in substance'. 
What is your take, with all considered on the 404 semi skip sq been fastest and why? Do you think another one should be fastest? If so why?
The times are in the chart above. OP with Vids are on page 28.


----------



## svk (Jun 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Different saws will have different results,different types of wood will have different results.
> If you can get the chips to clear full comp should be the fastest in hardwood but might be the slowest in soft wood.
> I test stuff constantly and the only thing I ever really find is that there is no set rule for anything,what works one time might not the next,so many variables.


@Westboastfaller this!


----------



## Imprzed205 (Jun 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> "OK thank you"....said the 29 yrs pro vet...lol.
> 
> Yes that's all superficial talk due to all the variables. You have to have a context to 'speak in substance'.
> What is your take, with all considered on the 404 semi skip sq been fastest and why? Do you think another one should be fastest? If so why?
> The times are in the chart above. OP with Vids are on page 28.


Sexually frustrated bro? What's with trying to call everyone out? Might need to take care of that heard it's painful


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> Sexually frustrated bro? What's with trying to call everyone out? Might need to take care of that heard it's painful


You always say the same thing to people. You said same thing back in April to me. Lol


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Edwad said:


> You always say the same thing to people. You said same thing back in April to me. Lol


Well, was he right.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 18, 2017)

Fanboys, sheesh. Woods port thread, not race saw thread.


----------



## Imprzed205 (Jun 18, 2017)

Edwad said:


> You always say the same thing to people. You said same thing back in April to me. Lol


Your right. But it always get a response. But really what's his problem life's to short


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Ok, I was thinking it was a little fast for the woods port thread.
> I know others have posted in this thread saws that are built as race saws, and no one seems to have a problem with it .
> 
> So if that ones not a cant saw does that make it a can saw lol.
> ...


For a saw polisher like me a scratched sprocket cover would ruin my day.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Well, was he right.


Yeah probably!! Lol


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Well, was he right.


How are you doing tonight?


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Edwad said:


> How are you doing tonight?


Very well, laziest weekend in a long time .


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> Your right. But it always get a response. But really what's his problem life's to short


How was your weekend?


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Imprzed205 said:


> Your right. But it always get a response. But really what's his problem life's to short


Your right, life is short.
I will say this, there are many things that happen in this world that will unsettle a mans soul, some folks respond one way, and others look for a response without taking into consideration what kinda crap someone may have been through .


Trx250r180 said:


> For a saw polisher like me a scratched sprocket cover would ruin my day.


Then you better get the kickstand feature on that husky and swap the grey cover for a orange one if you have the 346ne, that and don't put them in the box of your truck lol.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 18, 2017)

Edwad said:


> You always say the same thing to people. You said same thing back in April to me. Lol


OUCH...the mosquitoes are out late.
Get a load of this joker Edward.
He said that to you 5 of his posts back.
I was just reading his now 13 posts.
He also said you strike him as someone that likes to cause trouble..lol
He definitely holds the AS record for call outs and insults to post ratio.
A "little" projecting on his part.
Aaaahhhaaahhhaaaa
It wasn't the stimulation I had in mind.

Ouch ...there goes that annoying bug again


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 18, 2017)

Husky 55



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 19, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> "OK thank you"....said the 29 yrs pro vet...lol.
> 
> Yes that's all superficial talk due to all the variables. You have to have a context to 'speak in substance'.
> What is your take, with all considered on the 404 semi skip sq been fastest and why? Do you think another one should be fastest? If so why?
> The times are in the chart above. OP with Vids are on page 28.


I would say that the fastest chain in that particular wood is the one that cuts it the fastest but does that mean it's the fastest on every saw or every bar length or if it's been filed and who filed it?
What if you push or self feed or if you blah blah blah blah blah blah blah?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 21, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>




I couldn't hit 'Like' enough times!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 21, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> I couldn't hit 'Like' enough times!


Thanks
She's comin home tomorrow.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 21, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> I couldn't hit 'Like' enough times!



If it runs anything like mine you are gonna be very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> If it runs anything like mine you are gonna be very happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a fun day running those saws


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 21, 2017)

That's what I like to hear! I didn't doubt for a moment that I'd be super happy with the end result.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 21, 2017)

I like the way my 460 runs after I got it back also. It doesn't fall off the power like it use to.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I like the way my 460 runs after I got it back also. It doesn't fall off the power like it use to.



Looks like it could beat a stock 066 easy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 21, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Looks like it could beat a stock 066 easy



Feels like it. It made short work on all them logs for sure. I run a 25 or a 28 light on it most of the time. 
I've posted this vid before with a 25 on the truck of that same tree. I need to do some more vids.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 21, 2017)

Jason did forget and left his poleman carb on it


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Feels like it. It made short work on all them logs for sure. I run a 25 or a 28 light on it most of the time.
> I've posted this vid before with a 25 on the truck of that same tree. I need to do some more vids.


 we need more videos


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

I made some confetti at work today


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 21, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> View attachment 586254
> I made some confetti at work today


chain looks a little grabby  Got some ripped fibers in those chips .


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> chain looks a little grabby  Got some ripped fibers in those chips .View attachment 586259


It was semi chisel skip if that makes a difference. I notice it makes longer ripped chips than full chisel. I noticed too it likes the rakers lower than full chisel to bore good


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 21, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>




Looks good J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hall84 (Jun 21, 2017)

Jason I can't thank you enough my friend for everything you've done. This saw was my grandfathers he bought second hand from a tree service years ago. So you can imagine how it was treated, but he used it to heat his home and family for many years. At his death I ended up with the saw. I didn't know anything about woodported saws, this is all new to me but the saw was wore out and weak and needed a rebuild. Long story short I contacted Jason, and here we are my friend. I can't wait to use it man, and it has been a pleasure doing business with you. Thanks again buddy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 21, 2017)

Those oh34's are badass little powerheads. You'll love it


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 21, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> chain looks a little grabby  Got some ripped fibers in those chips .View attachment 586259


Less grabby. 10° up into the corner instead of under your leading edge will give you the long shavings on a cross cut.
That should be in your manual Brian
Lol
Describe is textbook filling but I don't get a chance to file that way often but its a nice smooth glid. Best for falling cuts using the dogs apart from Cedar which likes a big hook. Not as clean in the brush either or great for limbing. Just depends on the kind of job.

I don't use semi chisel so I couldn't be completely certain of the chip formation here. If he is not filing up into the corner then it would have to be shavings of the side as semi chisel cuts partially from the side as well as the top plate.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl rm can be to aggressive right out of the box,kick like a mule but nobody here uses it for cutting down,only on the landing,they run full skip semi because of mud covered wood.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 22, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Less grabby. 10° up into the corner instead of under your leading edge will give you the long shavings on a cross cut.
> That should be in your manual Brian
> Lol
> Describe is textbook filling but I don't get a chance to file that way often but its a nice smooth glid. Best for falling cuts using the dogs apart from Cedar which likes a big hook. Not as clean in the brush either or great for limbing. Just depends on the kind of job.
> ...


There is a manual ?

Those are cedar chips by the way,.404 skip chisel chain .otoofive on the rakey things.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 22, 2017)

I tend to make mine more on the slightly agressive side, not so much I can't bore smoothly but so that it lasts a bit longer cutting dirty logs into firewood on the landing. I don't like having to push on a saw to get it to cut, self feeding light pressure on dawgs.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Feels like it. It made short work on all them logs for sure. I run a 25 or a 28 light on it most of the time.
> I've posted this vid before with a 25 on the truck of that same tree. I need to do some more vids.



Pulls hard.
What chain are you running.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 22, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Pulls hard.
> What chain are you running.



33RS square filed. Rakers at .025


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> 33RS square filed. Rakers at .025


So a woods ported chain .
Do you have a square ginder too.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 22, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> So a woods ported chain .
> Do you have a square ginder too.



It's by hand. I'm not the best at it by no means. I have a Stihl grinder but not the square attachment. I wish I did


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> It's by hand. I'm not the best at it by no means. I have a Stihl grinder but not the square attachment. I wish I did


I've never filed it, but have a new loop of the stihl here at the house. I've been very close to buying a square grinder many times, but never pulled the trigger. I have three different grinders at the house, one for 325, one for 3/8 and one for rakers, a square would be the natural progression .


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 22, 2017)

I like the square as long as the wood doesn't have dirt on it. It self feeds nice and Could make the whole cut one handed


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 22, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I like the square as long as the wood doesn't have dirt on it. It self feeds nice and Could make the whole cut one handed


This is one of the reasons i run square ,the smoothness ,not the speed .When you get it right it will self feed a bucking cut on its own not using the dogs at all ,but wont be so grabby you cant hold the saw with one hand .

(edit ) i think we are derailing all this saw video stuff


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's a vid. Square and round in oak. Both at .025. 
Square 
Round


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2017)

This is round filed 33RS in hard, dry Ash.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> This is round filed 33RS in hard, dry Ash.



I like when guys post the chain type used as well as the type of wood, it gives a good idea of how well it cuts.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



What's the difference between the 365 and the 372, other than the times .


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

Ported 288. 28" RS hand filed. Wood is knotty seasoned oak. Need an 8 pin on it.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

TRoller said:


> Ported 288. 28" RS hand filed. Wood is knotty seasoned oak. Need an 8 pin on it.



The 288 is one of my favorite sounding ported saws, very unique.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> The 288 is one of my favorite sounding ported saws, very unique.


Agreed


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> What's the difference between the 365 and the 372, other than the times .


One is 65cc and the other 71cc

The 365 is on a 372 chassis and the 372 is on a 365. Lol


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> One is 65cc and the other 71cc
> 
> The 365 is on a 372 chassis and the 372 is on a 365. Lol


Lol.
I do get that part as I've owned a few of each. Just wondering as I've seen 365's that were a lot faster than most 372's, but with basic porting the 365 would be a little slower.
You swapping monkey heads in the shop also .


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Lol.
> I do get that part as I've owned a few of each. Just wondering as I've seen 365's that were a lot faster than most 372's, but with basic porting the 365 would be a little slower.
> You swapping monkey heads in the shop also .


The 372 is a play saw with a big carb and no choke or airfilter, it's turned down a good bit and the 365 is a every day work saw.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The 372 is a play saw with a big carb and no choke or airfilter, it's turned down a good bit and the 365 is a every day work saw.


Now that's what I was asking, I figured there was more into it than a basic woods port/work saw . Certainly looks like its a great runner.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Now that's what I was asking, I figured there was more into it than a basic woods port/work saw . Certainly looks like its a great runner.


It's changed my thinking about them some.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

It's just a regular woods ported saw with a big carb and a big hole in the muffler.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

The 7900 has a 385 carb on it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 22, 2017)

My 034S with an 066 carb runs well. 
LONG intake.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> It's changed my thinking about them some.


I never needed my mind changed about them at all .


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> My 034S with an 066 carb runs well.
> LONG intake.


I need to do something like that 
My 036 and the 034 super are all oe 
The carbs are so tiny,I don't know how they run as good as they do.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

Video from a while ago, @drf255 064 hybrid i built for him,404 8pin


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I need to do something like that
> My 036 and the 034 super are all oe
> The carbs are so tiny,I don't know how they run as good as they do.


It's a little Frankensaw. Aftermarket air filter to fit the carb.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> It's a little Frankensaw. Aftermarket air filter to fit the carb.


I have the airfilter off both of them for the video,power killer they are


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I have the airfilter off both of them for the video,power killer they are


It's a work saw. Love it.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 23, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I have the airfilter off both of them for the video,power killer they are


What, I'll leave that for another time.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> What, I'll leave that for another time.


They run good with it on but better with it off,have metal ones on the way.

There at a deficit with cc's, need all the help they can get. 
Working it wears a filter but 2 cuts on video it don't.
372 has no filter either,or choke.7900 has it all and is fastest.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> What's the difference between the 365 and the 372, other than the times .





jmssaws said:


> One is 65cc and the other 71cc
> 
> The 365 is on a 372 chassis and the 372 is on a 365. Lol





chipper1 said:


> Lol.
> I do get that part as I've owned a few of each. Just wondering as I've seen 365's that were a lot faster than most 372's, but with basic porting the 365 would be a little slower.
> You swapping monkey heads in the shop also .





jmssaws said:


> The 372 is a play saw with a big carb and no choke or airfilter, it's turned down a good bit and the 365 is a every day work saw.





chipper1 said:


> Now that's what I was asking, I figured there was more into it than a basic woods port/work saw . Certainly looks like its a great runner.





jmssaws said:


> It's just a regular woods ported saw with a big carb and a big hole in the muffler.





jmssaws said:


> I have the airfilter off both of them for the video,power killer they are





Stihl 041S said:


> It's a work saw. Love it.





chipper1 said:


> What, I'll leave that for another time.





jmssaws said:


> They run good with it on but better with it off,have metal ones on the way.
> 
> There at a deficit with cc's, need all the help they can get.
> Working it wears a filter but 2 cuts on video it don't.
> 372 has no filter either,or choke.7900 has it all and is fastest.




interesting


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> What's the difference between the 365 and the 372, other than the times .


48mm vs 50mm. I know the 365's can be either quad closed port or open port depending on if it's 365 (open port) or the 365 special (closed port). The transfers are restricted at the base almost like a XPW (51.4mm 75cc). But that can be fixed judging how good mine runs


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> They run good with it on but better with it off,have metal ones on the way.
> 
> There at a deficit with cc's, need all the help they can get.
> Working it wears a filter but 2 cuts on video it don't.
> 372 has no filter either,or choke.7900 has it all and is fastest.


The low top gains huge on a 394/395 much more than I thought, flows a lot better. The hi top filters so much better though. It's a trade off either way on a work saw. Been eyeballing the K an N filter they have for hi top or the mesh one. If the K an n is cheaper then oem that be nice.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> The low top gains huge on a 394/395 much more than I thought, flows a lot better. The hi top filters so much better though. It's a trade off either way on a work saw. Been eyeballing the K an N filter they have for hi top or the mesh one. If the K an n is cheaper then oem that be nice.


A wire mesh low top filter is as good as it gets for flow.

I use to like the looks of the high top but I'm slowly liking the low better.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 23, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> 48mm vs 50mm. I know the 365's can be either quad closed port or open port depending on if it's 365 (open port) or the 365 special (closed port). The transfers are restricted at the base almost like a XPW (51.4mm 75cc). But that can be fixed judging how good mine runs


Thanks for the description.
So is this one closed or open, I'm getting confused .


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 23, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> The low top gains huge on a 394/395 much more than I thought, flows a lot better. The hi top filters so much better though. It's a trade off either way on a work saw. Been eyeballing the K an N filter they have for hi top or the mesh one. If the K an n is cheaper then oem that be nice.


Would you happen to have a K&N part number ?


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)

Moparmyway said:


> Would you happen to have a K&N part number ?


I forgot I think madsens sells them. Also fits 288 hi top


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)

I did notice the older part number oem hi top filters flow better than the newer ones. I think they made the felt a thicker weave 80 micron on newer ones. Not sure have to look at ipl again. I'll trade flow for filtering capability on a work saw though.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the description.
> So is this one closed or open, I'm getting confused .


That's a xtorq


----------



## TRoller (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the description.
> So is this one closed or open, I'm getting confused .


I used to own that saw


----------



## TRoller (Jun 23, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> I forgot I think madsens sells them. Also fits 288 hi top


It's small compared to the 395 filter and doesn't flow any better. I ordered one for my 395 and ended up putting the stock filter back on it. I now have the k&n on my 288 hightop


----------



## TRoller (Jun 23, 2017)

huskyboy said:


>



You need to put a real bar on that saw


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 23, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> That's a xtorq


What, someone ripped me off lol.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 23, 2017)

TRoller said:


> I used to own that saw


That's great, what about this one.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> That's great, what about this one.
> View attachment 586662


Nope but if I'm not mistaken you got the 2166 from Dustin who got it from Randy who traded me for it lol


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 23, 2017)

TRoller said:


> Nope but if I'm not mistaken you got the 2166 from Dustin who got it from Randy who traded me for it lol


Right you are.
What did you replace it with.
The bar came of a 2165 I owned a few summers ago, another member snagged it off me.
Glad you didn't own the 365 sp too, because I would have been out of saws then to try .


----------



## TRoller (Jun 23, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Right you are.
> What did you replace it with.
> The bar came of a 2165 I owned a few summers ago, another member snagged it off me.
> Glad you didn't own the 365 sp too, because I would have been out of saws then to try .


Lol I got a few classics for it. The saw had about 5 tanks thru it when I got it, I put no more than 10 and I don't think Randy put any thru it.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 23, 2017)

TRoller said:


> You need to put a real bar on that saw


 Here's a old video I got of the saw 36" 8 pin


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2017)

Same bar and chain as the others


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

Solo 9pin


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

Yeh I know I need bigger wood.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

8pin 15k


----------



## Johnmn (Jun 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> 8pin 15k



Mines not quite that strong!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

Johnmn said:


> Mines not quite that strong!


Mine ain't either. Lol
My 036 is a tenth or 2 behind it.
It's doing well to be even with a bigger quad port saw that's strong.

That solo is fast, deets done a terrific job on it.


----------



## Johnmn (Jun 25, 2017)

My 034 super only has a base delete, muffler mod and .025 off the key. It runs good but watching all these videos of ported saws makes me want more!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

Johnmn said:


> My 034 super only has a base delete, muffler mod and .025 off the key. It runs good but watching all these videos of ported saws makes me want more!


I ported my 036 and this 034 super as close as I can to the same and there very close but the 034 is just a little bit stronger. 

There 185-190lb work saws with all there oe parts.

I can squeeze you in if you want yours ported.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

I ported this today but it got dark on me so a piss rev is all I get.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jun 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> View attachment 587339


Your saws sure are tested in a tough enviornment lol


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 26, 2017)

Same spot and same direction? Damn I'd ask the owner for hazard pay. Wait that's you oh well.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 26, 2017)

It is the first one in that spot and it was going the opposite direction but my wife took the pic and killed it,I wasn't there so it don't count. Lol

On my road though up by the house


----------



## Armbru84 (Jun 26, 2017)

Windy day cutting. Got a little jumpy at the end when I hit some other logs that were under the one I was cutting.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 26, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Windy day cutting. Got a little jumpy at the end when I hit some other logs that were under the one I was cutting.



That the chain I sent?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 27, 2017)

Id go cut and but the woods are full of rattlesnakes.


----------



## Armbru84 (Jun 27, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> That the chain I sent?


Ya. Cuts good.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 27, 2017)

Videos didn't go well today


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't end up like this guy


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 27, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Don't end up like this guy


I have seen and killed more of these basterds than I care to think of.
100+ in the last 25 years.

No more like 200.
When it gets late August and early September I'll start seeing giants.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 27, 2017)

We have some highly poisonous snakes where I live. Last summer I got out of my car and watched 6ft+ King Brown snake cross my street and go under a vacant holiday house.... But them rattlers just look plain nasty...glad we dont have them big fat head snakes watching me.


----------



## N8TE (Jun 28, 2017)

redbull660 said:


>



good lord that thing gets down, what a monster!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## redbull660 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Looks strong. Can't wait to run it personally


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588108


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hard pulling and pushing testing limits of saw. Pulling 32" lgx full comp 8 pin rim in cured red oak.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 1, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Hard pulling and pushing testing limits of saw. Pulling 32" lgx full comp 8 pin rim in cured red oak.



Awesome!


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 1, 2017)

Got a off idle bog to fix


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 1, 2017)

Fixed


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 2, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Fixed




What was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 2, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> What was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water in the gas.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 2, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588108


Subtlety was always your strong suit, Brad


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 2, 2017)

Torque Monster showing some speed. 32" 3/8 full comp lgx 8 pin.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 2, 2017)

Has anyone figured out a way to hack the Auto tune or M Tronic software ? Or do the stock settings w/ timing advance do a good enough job?


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 2, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to hack the Auto tune or M Tronic software ? Or do the stock settings w/ timing advance do a good enough job?


Mtronic is stronger than a standard carb every time I've tried it,it can supply a lot of fuel if it needs to.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 2, 2017)

Same chain and 9pin on both


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 2, 2017)

Petrified maple 28" 8 pin semi chisel skip landing chain


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 3, 2017)

What is this latest fad of describing wood as rock hard, petrified, etc?
Do the saws need an excuse?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Mtronic is stronger than a standard carb every time I've tried it,it can supply a lot of fuel if it needs to.


How do them 661's do on a mill? Do they supply enough fuel for that?


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 3, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> What is this latest fad of describing wood as rock hard, petrified, etc?
> Do the saws need an excuse?
> 
> 
> ...


Seems it's either rotten or hard but neither really change much.

You looking to prove something or just trolling?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Seems it's either rotten or hard but neither really change much.
> 
> You looking to prove something or just trolling?



Nope. Neither. Just find it funny, wondering if there was a reason? Wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Seems more and more guys are describing the wood more precisely lately. 
Looked up petrified wood and saw this and had a chuckle this morning 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> How do them 661's do on a mill? Do they supply enough fuel for that?


They will. It will flood itself on methanol.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Seems it's either rotten or hard but neither really change much.
> 
> You looking to prove something or just trolling?



lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

i'm sorry brad. I think


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> i'm sorry brad. I think


We know you're sorry, now apologize


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Petrified maple 28" 8 pin semi chisel skip landing chain




can you define or show a pic of your semi chisel chain?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> can you define or show a pic of your semi chisel chain?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> We know you're sorry, now apologize



ummm we?

I I I I I aw hell


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588666


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> ummm we?
> 
> I I I I I aw hell


Me, myself, and I


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Nope. Neither. Just find it funny, wondering if there was a reason? Wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Seems more and more guys are describing the wood more precisely lately.
> Looked up petrified wood and saw this and had a chuckle this morning
> 
> 
> ...


The wood is also probably petrified when a ported 6 cube is bearing down on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> They will. It will flood itself on methanol.


That's interesting, I wonder if autotune runs leaner or as rich as mtronic on a mill. Not that I'd want to run a 576xp on a mill


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

I got better things to do than troll about a power saw on the Internet. I wish I had the time to do that


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588671



you talking to me willis?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

was a very simple ? mason


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

this would be a better chain choice for petrified wood


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> you talking to me willis?


I'm just mumbling to whoever will listen


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> View attachment 588672
> I got better things to do than troll about a power saw on the Internet. I wish I had the time to do that



lol, hay mason, you know if you had a faster saw you would have more time for other things.


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> lol, hay mason, you know if you had a faster saw you would have more time for other things.


Ok crabby coochie


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

well hay at least you got my name right


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 3, 2017)

Guess I started a mess. Not my intention but hell I'm laughing so whatever....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> well hay at least you got my name right



I'm pretty sure you took that wrong... you should be offended at the offensiveness of that misspelling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

I suffer from multiple personalities, I have a large family of cooters in my head, just to name a few
crusty
dusty
stinky
slippery
slimy
sticky
green
wet
dry 
old
full
hairy
fuzzy
hairless
fat
sloppy
squeaky
skinny
cold
sour
tasty
young
wild
shy
crazy
easy
free
tight
loose
squirting

aw hell, i'm screwed


----------



## Edwad (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I suffer from multiple personalities, I have a large family of cooters in my head, just to name a few
> crusty
> dusty
> stinky
> ...


That's really good. Lol


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I suffer from multiple personalities, I have a large family of cooters in my head, just to name a few
> crusty
> dusty
> stinky
> ...


You forgot needs Mountain Dew or else grumpy and crabby


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588671


Good to see you feeling better, Brad


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You forgot needs Mountain Dew or else grumpy and crabby



wa..........wha...............what?


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

I have the gas again........

Serious question. 

Is it normal for a fart to have lumps?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

Edwad said:


> That's really good. Lol



thanks, I try to stay in touch with my inner self, but my fingers get smelly


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I have the gas again........
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> Is it normal for a fart to have lumps?



well that all depends on what you put in there


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

chainsaw


whew, just in time, we almost got derailed


----------



## redbull660 (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Petrified maple 28" 8 pin semi chisel skip landing chain




that petrified stuff goes for big money on ebay. you should slice up that whole thing and auction it off!

ps. your welcome...stealing my torque testing method. Be nice if you two, could came up with something original, that I could copy once in a while.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> that petrified stuff goes for big money on ebay. you should slice up that whole thing and auction it off!
> 
> ps. your welcome...stealing my torque testing method. Be nice if you two, could came up with something original, that I could copy once in a while.



funny how that works


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 3, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> that petrified stuff goes for big money on ebay. you should slice up that whole thing and auction it off!
> 
> ps. your welcome...stealing my torque testing method. Be nice if you two, could came up with something original, that I could copy once in a while.


We can't make up a lie either then,once again you paved the way.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 3, 2017)

Your tourqe testing method. Lol
You guys crack me up.

Let's see some more videos of the same saw over and over again,I can't get enough of it.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

it seems I forgot a few cooters

smelly
drippy
oozy
easy
windy
lippy


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

Jason, I understand you would like to buy back the 661 piston and cylinder that I have that you ported. what are you willing to pay for it?


----------



## Armbru84 (Jul 3, 2017)

Good topic for a PM.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

droopy
saggy
long


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Let's see some more videos of the same saw over and over again,I can't get enough of it.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Good topic for a PM.




post it right here in the open, no more of this "he said she said" bs. nothing to hide, easy peasy


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> that petrified stuff goes for big money on ebay. you should slice up that whole thing and auction it off!
> 
> ps. your welcome...stealing my torque testing method. Be nice if you two, could came up with something original, that I could copy once in a while.


I didn't know bore cutting was copyrighted by you. I'm sorry  .


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

Speaking of overly posted videos.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

How does cutting with the grain test torque?


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Speaking of overly posted videos.



Was that a good timed cylinder to start with?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Speaking of overly posted videos.




Who is that whack job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Was that a good timed cylinder to start with?



That was a junk aftermarket jug.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> How does cutting with the grain test torque?



I find it's easier to load the Saw cross cutting personally. Unless your running skip chain pulling hard noodling just clogs everything up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> How does cutting with the grain test torque?


Harder to clear chips


----------



## redbull660 (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> That was a junk aftermarket jug.



a rare Chinese unicorn!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I find it's easier to load the Saw cross cutting personally. Unless your running skip chain pulling hard noodling just clogs everything up.





huskyboy said:


> Harder to clear chips


Exactly. It tests chip clearance, not torque.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> That was a junk aftermarket jug.



It took me longer than most to "get it", but I finally realized that none of us are doing anything really special. Sometimes things just work out pretty well.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Speaking of overly posted videos.




and it was faster then mine. did we fight about it?


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Exactly. It tests chip clearance, not torque.


I was only "copying" someone else's idea. Didn't know bore cutting was copyrighted and a torque test


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

Fake news!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

it's brads fault


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> I was only "copying" someone else's idea. Didn't know bore cutting was copyrighted and a torque test


Don't believe everything you're sold....I mean told, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> it's brads fault


Old news!


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> and it was faster then mine. did we fight about it?



Sir No Sir !!!!

As a matter of fact we became really good friends because we spent time talking about things that we were both interested in.

I considered it a huge honor to even be competing with you.........it was your saws that got me hooked on porting these damn things. 

Winning? I figured that was just a fluke. lol


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Don't believe everything you're sold....I mean told, lol.


Should I put mountain dew in gas tank?????? The saw might be crabby and coochie.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> .....none of us are doing anything really special.


You haven't seen some of the work I have then!


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Don't believe everything you're sold....I mean told, lol.



You seem to be in good spirits my friend. 

How are you feeling sir?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> You seem to be in good spirits my friend.
> 
> How are you feeling sir?


Friday and Saturday were the best two days I've had in 2017


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You haven't seen some of the work I have then!



Well........some of your restoration work is incredibly special Brad. Your attention to detail.......coupled with your OCD........


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Friday and Saturday were the best two days I've had in 2017



Saturday evening.......during a thunderstorm, there were some people in Tennessee that were praying for your health.


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You haven't seen some of the work I have then!


Does it have a popup piston?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Well........some of your restoration work is incredibly special Brad. Your attention to detail.......coupled with your OCD........


I wasn't talking about my work, lol. Don't make me post pictures! We would have war then! We don't be needin' that!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Old news!



well, it's better then fake news


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Saturday evening.......during a thunderstorm, there were some people in Tennessee that were praying for your health.


I APPRECIATE THAT!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Does it have a popup piston?


Let's not get weird now! Haha


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I wasn't talking about my work, lol. Don't make me post pictures! We would have war then! We don't be needin' that!



I never tire of seeing some of the saws you've restored. And........your tractor ain't bad either.


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Let's not get weird now! Haha


How many rpm in ohio wood does it turn?


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> How many rpm in ohio wood does it turn?



At least 5. Maybe more !!!!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Sir No Sir !!!!
> 
> As a matter of fact we became really good friends because we spent time talking about things that we were both interested in.
> 
> ...



we gotsta do sometin bout dat. it's bad for my image 



blsnelling said:


> I wasn't talking about my work, lol. Don't make me post pictures! We would have war then! We don't be needin' that!



ahh hell


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> At least 5. Maybe more !!!!



I think I can turn the little crank thingy faster then that. do I get a prize?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Let's not get weird now! Haha



I think this post is a little late


----------



## redbull660 (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I think I can turn the little crank thingy faster then that. do I get a prize?



Social Media Trophy for you!!!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Social Media Trophy for you!!!


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I think I can turn the little crank thingy faster then that. do I get a prize?



Here dammit.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Here dammit.



oh thank you very much. but I would really like a duck. can I have a duck please? please?


----------



## redbull660 (Jul 3, 2017)

you don't need another duck damit. Get a rental hog!!!


not ported but it might help get us back on topic


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> oh thank you very much. but I would really like a duck. can I have a duck please? please?



Sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 3, 2017)

Number 1 and 2 gone,


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

ouch


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> ...it might help get us back on topic...


We don't want to get back on track, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Number 1 and 2 gone,


1 and 2 what? Guess it wasn't me. I'm still here!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> 1 and 2 what? Guess it wasn't me. I'm still here!


Strike...LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Strike...LOL


You mean we'd better behave for a while? Lol.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



I'm not seeing either torque or RPMS!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm seeing either torque or RPMS!




I got dq'ed for not doing an up cut


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I got dq'ed for not doing an up cut


Try again!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Try again!



well then they wanted me to do a bore cut. a narrow tip would be better for that.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


>



is that like a beer token of all tokens?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 3, 2017)

well it's been fun. it's time I go shoot some orange ufo's. don't want the aliens invading


----------



## Edwad (Jul 3, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> well it's been fun. it's time I go shoot some orange ufo's. don't want the aliens invading


See you later Mr. Cooter.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You mean we'd better behave for a while? Lol.


 Have had a lot of complaints/reports coming in about this thread, many requests for it to be locked but I actually like it, entertaining to say the least when all the behind the scenes info is in ones pocket. Keep it clean and it can run indefinitely, if it gets messy then other mods may lock or delete it.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have had a lot of complaints/reports coming in about this thread, many requests for it to be locked but I actually like it, entertaining to say the least when all the behind the scenes info is in ones pocket. Keep it clean and it can run indefinitely, if it gets messy then other mods may lock or delete it.



Rep for you Jerry !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Rep for you Jerry !!!!!!



Awww shucks Randy, nobody likes a moderator....LOL


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Husky 350 modded by myself


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awww shucks Randy, nobody likes a moderator....LOL



One thing I've learned by moderating.........gotta put the well being of the site first. 

If heads gotta roll........so be it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 3, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> One thing I've learned by moderating.........gotta put the well being of the site first.
> 
> If heads gotta roll........so be it.


 Yep, comes with the territory, have to look out for the site but not get heavy handed unless given no other sane choices.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have had a lot of complaints/reports coming in about this thread, many requests for it to be locked but I actually like it, entertaining to say the least when all the behind the scenes info is in ones pocket. Keep it clean and it can run indefinitely, if it gets messy then other mods may lock or delete it.


----------



## Armbru84 (Jul 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588819



I am a fan of yours as well Brad...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 4, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> I was only "copying" someone else's idea. Didn't know bore cutting was copyrighted and a torque test


Patent pending..haha


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Armbru84 (Jul 4, 2017)

Build anything cool lately Brad?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Build anything cool lately Brad?


I've done very little saw work in the last year or more.


----------



## Armbru84 (Jul 4, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I've done very little saw work in the last year or more.


I didn't think you were actively working on them. Anything cool outside of saws?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 4, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 588901



Been there, done that.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 5, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Hard pulling and pushing testing limits of saw. Pulling 32" lgx full comp 8 pin rim in cured red oak.


uh oh! Torque monster got caught in a paper jam.
I guess it exceeded its threshold.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 5, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> uh oh! Torque monster got caught in a paper jam.
> I guess it exceeded its threshold.


Yep Torque Monster just can't hack it...lol


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 5, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Yep Torque Monster just can't hack it...lol


Must be the chain.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 5, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Must be the chain.


Pretty insane for brand new lgx with the rakers knocked down.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 5, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Pretty insane for brand new lgx with the rakers knocked down.


If I hit a new chain with a double bevel I don't hit the rakers unless it's a short bar.

They pull hard like that with stock rakers.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 5, 2017)

Jet is a tad big,high is shut and it's only 13.8 and the horse flies are brutal.


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 7, 2017)

Smacked this huge one off me last year.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 7, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> View attachment 589379
> Smacked this huge one off me last year.


The ones here would make that little guy there *****. 
They take no prisoners


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 7, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> The ones here would make that little guy there *****.
> They take no prisoners


I hate them, everytime I go to a pool or something I get attacked too


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 7, 2017)

Swarms of deer fly arent fun either


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 10, 2017)

Dad with his new mofo 260



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 10, 2017)

Same saw in a cant 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 10, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Same saw in a cant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looking good! What are you running for chain on that?


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 10, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Looking good! What are you running for chain on that?


Semi chisel half skip full comp square full skip round full chisel that's had every 7th cutter removed and replaced backwards. 

It's a lot of work but the results speak for itself.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 10, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Semi chisel half skip full comp square full skip round full chisel that's had every 7th cutter removed and replaced backwards.
> 
> It's a lot of work but the results speak for itself.



Now that right there is some funny shiznit!
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 10, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Looking good! What are you running for chain on that?



It's my .325 sq. Ground work chain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 11, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Semi chisel half skip full comp square full skip round full chisel that's had every 7th cutter removed and replaced backwards.
> 
> It's a lot of work but the results speak for itself.


U means the blade man?


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 11, 2017)

Very impressive out of box not broken in. 3rd cut its ever made.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jul 13, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



Looks good. 
When you going to slow down enough to port that AM660. Like to see how it holds the power. Use a Oem pin and bearing


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tree Monkey 661 
24" square filed lgx, full comp and 8 pin. Wood is dry red oak.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 17, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Tree Monkey 661
> 24" square filed lgx, full comp and 8 pin. Wood is dry red oak.



What a winner you have there!


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 17, 2017)

Edwad said:


> What a winner you have there!


Thanks! It needs a 9 pin.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 17, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Thanks! It needs a 9 pin.


Tree Monkey really knows how to get the most out of a saw.


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Muffler modded 2253. I have to say I'm impressed. Muffler mod gained pretty good.


----------



## drf255 (Jul 18, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Tree Monkey 661
> 24" square filed lgx, full comp and 8 pin. Wood is dry red oak.



That's insane.


----------



## drf255 (Jul 18, 2017)

MS260 with 20" Bar and standard 3/8 round filed Stihl RS chain. 7 pin. Ran it fat at 13,500 to keep it alive. I'd say it pulled this bar and chain fairly well for a 50cc saw.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 18, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Looks good.
> When you going to slow down enough to port that AM660. Like to see how it holds the power. Use a Oem pin and bearing


I'm covered up right now.
Maybe in the fall I'll get it.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jul 19, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I'm covered up right now.
> Maybe in the fall I'll get it.



I've got a kit sitting in a box I might get to by then also. I got that little dozer I've been going over and running taking up my extra time.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jul 19, 2017)

old vids, before porting and after porting
same 18" bar and chain in both vids


----------



## redbull660 (Jul 21, 2017)

picked up this cannon a few weeks back. hasn't been run in 15yrs. Brought it back to life today.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 22, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Tree Monkey 661
> 24" square filed lgx, full comp and 8 pin. Wood is dry red oak.



Anymore videos yet?


----------



## Edwad (Jul 22, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> old vids, before porting and after porting
> same 18" bar and chain in both vids



Great videos! I truly enjoy the great work you do! A true master craftsman!


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## huskyboy (Jul 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


>



372's are incredible for there cc's.


----------



## drf255 (Jul 23, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> old vids, before porting and after porting
> same 18" bar and chain in both vids



Nice Scott.

Too bad you stole my method for porting 026's. Umm....wait...it was your idea that I stole .


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 23, 2017)

Got some more out of this thing . Mm and timing advance only.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 28, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Anymore videos yet?


Square filed Stihl 3/8 chain
8 pin rim 32" bar
Wood is hard dry red oak


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (Jul 28, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Square filed Stihl 3/8 chain
> 8 pin rim 32" bar
> Wood is hard dry red oak



Awesome saw! Thanks for video!


----------



## Fabz3 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 29, 2017)

Fabz3 said:


>




Hello Fabz! Your back. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 29, 2017)

Fabz3 said:


>



Who did the porting?


----------



## Fabz3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Hello Fabz! Your back. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello !


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 29, 2017)

Fabz3 said:


> Hello !



Why didn't you come to the NY gtg? We missed you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabz3 (Jul 29, 2017)

I was in rehab


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 29, 2017)

Fabz3 said:


> I was in rehab



Well I hope you received the help you needed. [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabz3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fabz3 said:


> Hello !





Paragon Builder said:


> Well I hope you received the help you needed. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did ... thanks man


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 29, 2017)

Fabz3 said:


> I did ... thanks man



That's great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Hello Fabz! Your back. [emoji23]


PLEASE SAY IT'S NOT SO!!!



stihlaficionado said:


> Who did the porting?


Sure wasn't him!


----------



## Stihl84 (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's the same chain from previous video. After noodling and 3 tanks its still pulling pretty good. I think Stihl square is my chain of choice over Oregon from now on.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> PLEASE SAY IT'S NOT SO!!!
> 
> 
> Sure wasn't him!


Are you sure about that Brad! I hear he blueprints the bar, chain and sprocket, which I hear is good for a 50% gain in torque between 100 and 200 rpm.[emoji41]

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woos31 (Jul 29, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Why what were you thinking and why?..in terms of the cross cuts.


Oh no not the skipping discussion again?! Jamie, you aren't gonna need somebody that's trained in the foot to chest department (CPR) are you, I feel a good riggin fit comin on LMAO!


----------



## Armbru84 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dude just got right and we are still raking him over the coals.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ya if he has been to better himself and admitted that, I for one won't be jumping on him. Obviously he had some issues but says he got the help he needed. Well done Fabz & welcome back. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 31, 2017)

Armbru84 said:


> Dude just got right and we are still raking him over the coals.





CR888 said:


> Ya if he has been to better himself and admitted that, I for one won't be jumping on him. Obviously he had some issues but says he got the help he needed. Well done Fabz & welcome back. Hope your feeling better.



Yep, let's give him a chance to be a productive part of this site. That 241 don't run half bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 1, 2017)

Went back into her after the Connecticut GTG
I'd say she gained !!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 1, 2017)

Moparmyway said:


> Went back into her after the Connecticut GTG
> I'd say she gained !!




Nice Kev! I need to run that... [emoji41]
And you need some wood...[emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laslabjohn (Aug 2, 2017)

Moparmyway said:


> Went back into her after the Connecticut GTG
> I'd say she gained !!



Very [email protected]


----------



## crabby cooter (Aug 7, 2017)

359 with 357 top end, woods port


----------



## crabby cooter (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## sunfish (Aug 8, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> 359 with 357 top end, woods port



Very Nice!


----------



## Stihl84 (Aug 19, 2017)

Play chain


----------



## Stihl84 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 23, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Nice Kev! I need to run that... [emoji41]
> And you need some wood...[emoji12]


And you will ........ I'm all set for the targeted weekend, and looking forward to it !!!!


Laslabjohn said:


> Very [email protected]


Thank you Sir !!


----------



## crabby cooter (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (Aug 27, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



Wow! fantastic.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 28, 2017)

Mastermind 084 with Jon Rupley Carb and @SquareFile custom bar and race chain 


a few fun MS661s at the Michigan GTG last weekend


----------



## cary911 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm sorry to sound handicapped.

What is a "Woods Port" saw ... Are these "Wicked Work Saw's" work?


----------



## davhul (Sep 5, 2017)

Takes me a week per tree but all I carry in the woods is a pole saw


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 5, 2017)

cary911 said:


> I'm sorry to sound handicapped.
> 
> What is a "Woods Port" saw ... Are these "Wicked Work Saw's" work?




It's not specific to one builder or another, although I suppose someone coined the term somewhere along the line. It means it's ported to increase performance, but still a saw you can take into the woods. It's still a work saw, essentially. Woods ported, not race ported, for example.


----------



## cary911 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank You.

Would anyone care to share Reputable Builders (as theirs many available) ... however some were only available for booking through "certain months"

"Wicked Work Saws" appears to have a site, "Husqvarna's built to order" ... to your door.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 7, 2017)

Brad has ported most of my saws, but he's still recuperating from surgery


@MillerModSaws

@Guru LLC

& the guy that started this thread


----------



## cary911 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank You ... and hopes for a good recovery to Brad.

I give up searching his 42" ... EC's look downright scary....


----------



## Stihl84 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Nov 3, 2017)

Well ... sorry as it's N/A. (372xp x-t. "Not Ported" managed to help an Elder Coworker finish 68 chords)


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 4, 2017)

Awsome thread. Just read alll the postes.. i sent tree monkey my ms 460 When i get it back ill try and make a vid of it... sure are alot of runners in this thread.. both saws and mouths.  everyone stay safe have a great day.


----------



## Stihl84 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## wyk (Nov 5, 2017)

Not woods ported, but an interesting result nonetheless for me:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Brad has ported most of my saws, but he's still recuperating from surgery


I'm suffering from burn out, lol.


----------



## Stihl84 (Nov 6, 2017)

Tree Monkey 661 8pin.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 14, 2017)

Husqvarna 550xp with mild port work, no machining. The tree is Elm, some of the trunk was hollowed out, the rest was crazy hard.



Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2017)

Sounds fantastic, Andre!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 14, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> Husqvarna 550xp with mild port work, no machining. The tree is Elm, some of the trunk was hollowed out, the rest was crazy hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Nice saw man! I also love that variety elm for firewood!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 14, 2017)

sunfish said:


> Nice saw man! I also love that variety elm for firewood!



I'm not the biggest fan, it can be a pain to split, it does burn nice and clean though.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 14, 2017)

Well I ran the saw some more today. When I made the video on Sunday I thought maybe I was just paranoid "because of my bad luck with the AT saws" but I wasn't. The saw has a stumble/bog after you let it idle for 10 seconds or so, and it's getting worse the more I run it. After I made this video, the saw would almost die when accelerating. It has the AT 1A carb with the adjustable needle under the brass plug. I opened it up one turn, it did nothing. The saw doesn't behave like it has an air leak, and it four strokes when you lift a little in the cut.

So any advice other than getting a new AT-12 carb? cut a loop or two out of the metering spring?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2017)

Try opening the notch in the throttle plate directly inline with the low speed circuit. You risk a high idle situation but I think that's how I cured this problem on the last one I worked with several years ago.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 14, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Try opening the notch in the throttle plate directly inline with the low speed circuit. You risk a high idle situation but I think that's how I cured this problem on the last one I worked with several years ago.



I'll give it a go, what's to loose.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Dec 14, 2017)

660's done. It Looks like a average runner and should pull a 36 nice.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 21, 2017)

Red97 said:


>


That's impressive looking and sounding!! Good work.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 22, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's impressive looking and sounding!! Good work.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Did you figure out your AT issues?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2017)

svk said:


> Did you figure out your AT issues?


That's going to be on the back burner for a few months.[emoji6] I'll be reducing the pop off pressure, and maybe opening up the notch in the throttle butterfly. If that doesn't work I'll start looking for an air leak. Unfortunately the design added new sealing areas that have potential for failure. These saws run awesome when they run properly, but I have a generally negative view of the AT saws as a whole, for numerous reasons.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red97 (Dec 22, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's impressive looking and sounding!! Good work.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Thank you, it has been a fun project. Plush it is all echo but the piston lol


----------



## James Miller (Dec 22, 2017)

Red97 said:


> Thank you, it has been a fun project. Plush it is all echo but the piston lol


The porting really woke that thing up compared to the first videos. I want one.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 22, 2017)

James Miller said:


> The porting really woke that thing up compared to the first videos. I want one.



Indeed. Porting and another muffler outlet. Think it will get a bit better after some more run time.


----------



## Benwa (Mar 29, 2018)

Time to wake this thread up from its slumber?


----------



## Benwa (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Benwa (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## smokey7 (Mar 29, 2018)

@Red97 my god the 730 is just impressive. Reminds me of your 490 pulling a 32. Just impressive job building these echos to be downright awesome runners that punch way above the class they are ment for. I mean a 70cc class pulling a 36 noodling like a boss whats not to love about that.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## cary911 (Apr 1, 2018)

*395xp

*


----------



## cary911 (Apr 1, 2018)

It was late, in from work, sorry.... * God Bless though! 


* I wouldn't mind a ported 3120 ... *And the new 500 Smith & Wesson 3.5" *


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't think that would be pleasant to shoot on the ears or the hands!


----------



## stihl ms (Apr 2, 2018)

Moparmyway said:


> Went back into her after the Connecticut GTG
> I'd say she gained !!



I like it..she sounds mean as hell


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## MustangMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice, ID them beasts!


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 8, 2018)

MustangMike said:


> Nice, ID them beasts!


372xp and 064 hybrid


----------



## Moparmyway (Apr 9, 2018)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> 660's done. It Looks like a average runner and should pull a 36 nice.






Stihl84 said:


>




More suckers are born every day, I guess
Hope you guys fared better than a bunch of others that had parts stolen, cylinders destroyed, threads stripped, etc .........



MustangMike said:


> Nice, ID them beasts!


Mike , really ??
Why anyone would send that jackoff their saw is beyond me ......... after everything thats happened, time has indeed numbed even your senses


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 9, 2018)

I did not see that he was the source, where did I miss that?


----------



## Sepia (Apr 9, 2018)

MustangMike said:


> I did not see that he was the source, where did I miss that?


At the very beginning of the video he picks up the saw and it says JMMS Saws on the chainsaw. Plus you can tell it's Jason running the saws by the style of cutting.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 9, 2018)

My bad. In Tax Season, I'm rushing through everything. I'm definitely not a fan of JMMS, he shafted lots of folks, and messed up lots of saws. I would never deal with him for anything.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 9, 2018)

OK, saw it the second time, thanks for pointing that out.

Jason's saws will run strong for a short while, then they will self destruct. I think he intentionally booby traps them.

Kevin is one of the good guys who has fixed messed up saws for unsuspecting customers.

My apologies for not catching who the builder was. I would never support him.


----------



## Benwa (Apr 14, 2018)

Ported 359 - stock 372xp 
24" bars - same chain on both


----------



## stihl ms (Apr 14, 2018)

MustangMike said:


> OK, saw it the second time, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Jason's saws will run strong for a short while, then they will self destruct. I think he intentionally booby traps them.
> 
> ...


Kevin's a good guy. He's a straight shooter and one of many honest guys out there that will do good work. Quality of work is more important than having the quickest saws in the East.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2018)

Kevin builds some fast saws!


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

"Soundgarden" ... Outshined!

* Brad's saws are "in the pocket" if he'd consider? 

Terry Landrum's site: "Order direct", without sending! *


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

The 880 is Like shooting the 500 S&W ... 
... It's a short lived rush ? And Finishes the Assignment


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

"Ridiculous Question": *What Sounds Better ? ... At Idle.

Stihl 880
Husqvarna 3120
*
The 880 is a Raucous ... the 395xp Has the Classic *"Allison V-12" ... "Cummins 220" Straight Pipe 

*


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> At the very beginning of the video he picks up the saw and it says JMMS Saws on the chainsaw. Plus you can tell it's Jason running the saws by the style of cutting.



Is this "EC Saws" ... interesting videos, looks dangerously overdone!

Disregard ... "John Reilly" from my understanding ?


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, thats john reilly


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Yes, thats john reilly



Thank You.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sure, its been seen. Anyhow ...


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

Worth a watch ATHS *... "Sound, Beautiful 49'er" ... 5 mins in.

*


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 15, 2018)

cary911 said:


> Sure, its been seen. Anyhow ...


 I always have gotten sexually aroused when cutting a tree and it starts gushing with water and it gets mixed up with the chain oil and chip and goes all white. Very distracting. IDK ...maybe too much information. hows things Carey?


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

Better than the Weather ... "Everything Cools can be" Thank You ... Hope the same to You and Yours.

Followed your advise, shared pics, & learned a lot.

Safe Foremost! Westboast....


----------



## cary911 (Apr 15, 2018)

Vacation ... Had to Hurry Home. 14" today. Addl 5" tomorrow. 
Kept the Giant Wolf Spider away last week


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Tree Monkey 661


----------



## cary911 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice Job ... When their Done Plowing ... I'll be at it!


----------



## Stihl84 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jmssaws 64/66 @ 13.7 & Tree Monkey 661
Both running 36” bar w/ 7 pin
Cured red oak


----------



## cary911 (Apr 26, 2018)

I didn't realize this was Tennessee's Vendor ... been looking at his page/saws for sale?!!!

"Added To Cart"


----------



## Stihl84 (May 18, 2018)

Ported 372xp in dead red oak.


----------

